# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Helm

## GestaltAlteration

Greetings folks.

At the prompting of others I have decided to host a roleplay. The formula will be very similar to Siиdяed's famous Anti-heroes. I have his permission and enthusiasm so I'm going to milk this for all it's worth.  :tongue2: 

The formula is as follows:

- People will submit their characters here. The more the better.
- I will write a chapter roughly every week.
- After each chapter you should PM me with whatever you want your character to do. If it's a choice to travel somewhere, tell me. If you want to fight someone, tell me. So on.

I have high hopes for this. It is going to be a mixture between Gantz, Battle Royal, and my own twisted head. Survival and alliances are going to be key, as I'm telling you now that there is a high chance that not all characters that start this in the beginning are going to make it through, alive, in the end. Also I am going to make character interaction a priority and hopefully not get people spread out alone, unless they want it that way of course.

I will let you in on the story now. This is not set in stone since this hasn't started yet, so feedback is appreciated.

(Very sorry for the lack of quality here. Didn't mean to put 5 twice either, but eh.)

Key:
1) Helm's volcano. Holds all the secrets of your predicament, but four keys are required to open the steel door at the base.
2) Some farm houses
3) These three circles are island the south of the "small country". Who knows what secrets they have there.
4) Beaches along this shoreline.
5 - bottom) A large amount of abandoned houses
5 -top) The gray = either ancient ruins or a labyrinth.
6) This ocean goes on forever as far as you know.

Your character is going to wake up on a "small country" with moderate memory loss. You will each have a dream that informs you that you have been taken here as punishment for some great wrong you have done and that in order to atone you must kill the others. Only once you are the last person alive will you be granted freedom.

There is an alternative, however. That alternative is collecting the *four keys*, entering the volcano and killing the one responsible, Helm. 

There is a complication. that will prevent you all from simply allying up and seeking the keys together.* Two to Three players* will be randomly selected  to be agents of Helm.  If the agents get a hold of the four keys they can use them to summon Helm at full power and slaughter anyone they wish. These agents will have slightly improved battle abilities and have a decreased chance of death. I would advise the agents to keep their identity secret as long as possible, for once people know you will no doubt be hunted down.

    Also if you are selected to be an agent please *tell no one* on AIM or anything apart from here. If you wish to kill and reveal your identity in-game, than so be it.

    So, in summery, it is your choice. If you wish to try and kill everyone on the island, than you can try. If you wish to ally with people, than you better be sure of who they are for you could be allying with an agent. Trust will be something hard to come by in these lands. 

Questions, comments, etc. appriciated.

Now then-- make characters:

Name:
Gender:
Description:
Personality: You can include if you would be willing to kill or not, etc.
Weapon of choice: Guns not included. There will be guns, but those will go to those who find them.
Talents: Are you good at making fires? Cooking? Tell us all about your character's talents.

Finally, choose five non-lethal items you wish to have on your person at the start. This can be a hammock, a can of beans, a water bottle, a fishing rod, so on. Use your imagination.

----------


## Carôusoul

When's it set; what kind of world is this etc.

----------


## Siиdяed

Sounds vaguely _Lost_ like, though with a relatively _Zelda_-type quest feel to it.  :tongue2: 
I like.

*Name:* Nathan Aki
*Gender:* Male
*Description:* Tall, pale-skin, mid-length dark brown hair, blue eyes, average build
*Personality:* Logical, emotionally dettached and thus able (if required) to kill
*Weapon of Choice:* Prefers to use his mind or others to fight
*Talents:* Building (bamboo huts, rafts, traps, whatever  :tongue2: )

Thick raincoat ( :smiley: ), bag of marshmellows (there might be a campfire sing-a-long  ::?: ), hammock, iPod, firelighter.

If this works, it works. It'd be a nice distraction until _Anti-Heroes_ starts again, of course.  :wink2:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I might just do it... it does have a Zelda feeling to it... Does the non-lethal stuff include small rocks?

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I suppose you could include a small rock, though I don't see much use for it.

Its setting is more or less modern times, though since you are on an island without mainstream civilization you won't find the same convenience. There could be automobiles found, of course pistols, rifles, sniper rifles, assault rifles, etc are a possibility if you find one.

The world is the mystery. If it is even part of the Earth is also unknown, but the "small country" is only two to three days running distance from one side to the other. It is partly tropical, some desert, some sandy shores. Plenty of dangerous creatures running around to be sure.

I admit Zelda isn't what came to mind, since I expect there may be a great deal of gore involved in this, but there are dungeons so I guess so. In order to work we need more players. I have one so far. Someone go fetch me nine more?  :tongue2:

----------


## Siиdяed

I got my iPod just in case.  ::?:

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

*Name:*Revol
*Gender:*Male
*Description:*Average height for a young adult. Dark red hair, reaching past his eyes. He has green eyes. Sometimes a tan appears, sometimes not, leaving him slightly pale. He is not muscular, yet is strong enough.
*Personality:* Rare to find him not serious. Clever and always looking for some witty response. He rushes into things without thinking. He's been desensitized to death and murder.
*Weapon of choice:* A knife, but usually whatever is available. He knows how to improvise. 
*Talents:* He's a planner. He knows what to do and how to do it. He is good at guessing people's motives. Who said you can run but not hide? He can do both pretty well.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Nice to have you De-loused. Choose five non-lethal items to have on your person at the start of the chapters.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Flashlight, binoculars, cigarettes, lighter, and anything random for the last one. Surprise me.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Okay people. A lot of you I expected to join, but you haven't. If I don't get three more players by the end of today than Helm is cancelled and in the trash as far as I'm concerned.

I'm more than a little* irked* that someone else decided to do exactly what I'm doing without heed to how it would effect an all ready rikety system. Also it seems some of you would rather join that than this, which I guess I can understand given the more radical fantasy setting here.

So there you have it.

----------


## Techno

I would've expected a generic character to submitted into this RP so far. Why don't we go for a more softer character to contrast the personalities of the ones we have so far?

Name: Alex Denman
Gender: Male
Description: Born and raised in a middle-class family, Alex has a mediocre background. Coming in 5'10" and 165 lbs., this 23-year-old bachelor with mahogany hair and green eyes is quite fit, but not exceptionally. After all, he is average Joe.
Personality: He's your average Joe. Sure, he's not some ex-con, emotionless killer, or some bloodthirsty psychopath: he's just normal. He's also not really comfortable with the idea of killing people.
Weapon of choice: Blunt weapons. Not much of a fighter though.
Talents: After watching the whole series of Survivor Man, Alex has a couple tricks up his sleeve when it comes to surviving in the wild. All-in-all, he's just an amateur outdoorsmen.
Items: Bottle, pocket knife, lighter, and two things you can choose.

----------


## Carôusoul

Name:Charlotte Briggs
Gender:Female
Description:Aged 22.  5'4 mid length auburn hair. Relatively attractive facial features. Slim form.
Personality: Incredibly selfish and cowardly. Willing to kill to preserve her own or someone she loves skin. That said she would most likely fail at killing as she is generally incompetent.
Weapon of choice: Entirely unexperienced with any kind of weaponry. 
Talents: Persuasion and an extent of manipulation. Not alot else.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Zomg ppl r joining?!  :tongue2:  I should go on rants more often.

----------


## Carôusoul

My character is the most pathetic being I have ever seen.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I saw that. It'll work nicely... o_O

----------


## Carôusoul

She's a common type of character.


I get bored of "Male 19 year old/24 year old well built with a dark secret and dark hair. a bleak history with practice in fighting; preferred weapon is twin combat knives and a large shotgun. Thinks logically and is cold towards emotion"

----------


## Carôusoul

character variation is the key to success.



So is double posting.

----------


## Siиdяed

Damn, too late to change my character? I totally forgot the large shotgun.  ::?:

----------


## Lord Toaster

OK... we're done:

Name: Jackie Cho
Gender: Female
Description: aged 16. Normal sized. like 5'8". Asian features (she's Korean), black hair. Attractive facial features, 
Personality: Calm but friendly, has a sarcastic sense of humour. At present would not be capable of killing, but this could change.
Talents: Quick reactions, _very_ fast runner. No martial talents whatsoever (therefore _not_ similar to Jeta Morgan!). Good at mathematics and computer programming.
Items: Hmm this is the hard part. 1. A laptop. 2. A sandwich. 3. A pencil case, with average stationary inside. 4. a MP3 player/radio. 5. a notebook already half full with physics notes.

----------


## Carôusoul

Chapter One Nao.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

You can change your char if you'd like.  :tongue2:  [Edit: but not too much. A bit late now.]

And nice. Welcome Toast. We have 5 players so now I AM SPARTA.

I mean, I'll write the first chapter, 'kay? Hopefully I can make it a little more exciting than my first post indicated, but I'm making no promises.  ::?:

----------


## Carôusoul

> You can change your char if you'd like. 
> 
> And nice. Welcome Toast. We have 5 players so now I AM SPARTA.
> 
> I mean, I'll write the first chapter, 'kay? Hopefully I can make it a little more exciting than my first post indicated, but I'm making no promises.



As long as there is a small black ball in the volcano I'm satisfied.

----------


## Grod

> As long as there is a small black ball in the volcano I'm satisfied.



Yay someone's reading Gantz

(Too late to join? :tongue2: )

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Not at all. Better jump in now I'm starting to write the first chapter now. Also there will be some modifications to the story hopefully to your liking. =) Needs to be more gantz-like *drools*

----------


## Grod

Looking forward to this <3 Gantz

Name: Macro Didoria
Gender: Male
Description: Average height and weight, sub par strength and speed.  Boring background. Age 27
Personality: Friendly, inwardly looking for oppurtunities. love of money and wealth. Never has killed. If the prize is right, would most likely kill
Weapon of Choice: Has never used a weapon before. Knife
Talents: Personable, good at making deals and looking for opportunities. Good at calculations, math, etc. Can read people's emotions and motives well
Starting Items: Binoculars, Pen, Soap, Small backpack, Ink cartridge(filled).

I do hope I'm not too late. ::?:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I write slow. You're good. Glad to have you on board.

----------


## Grod

me 2
 :smiley:

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> Chapter One Nao.



Seconded.

----------


## Grod

Nah take your time.

I've still got homework and I don't want to be distracted.  :tongue2: 

My Needs > Everyone else

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I have Sin and De-loused's parts complete.
But you must wait until it is all complete.  ::banana::

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> I have Sin and De-loused's parts complete.
> But you must wait until it is all complete.



Oh come on. You and Sindred both tease like that.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

The unfortunant news is I may not have it up until tomorrow night. I have classes tomorrow that go from 10:35am to 8:00pm and I can't afford to stay up that much longer.  :Sad:  Maybe I can complete it during one of my breaks...

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Just take your time. Beginnings can be rocky.

----------


## Grod

I forgot my final item ::?: 

Pack of cigs


OK now

----------


## Man of Steel

Is it too late to join? I still have read through all of Anti-Heroes, so I'm holding off on that, but this looks cool, so...

*Name:* Finn McCaorty
*Gender:* Male
*Description:* Unruly curly red hair. Short, about 5' 5", wiry, wears a kilt. Speaks with a heavy Scottish brogue. 
*Personality:* Happy-go-lucky, prankster, joker, typically at least mostly inebriated, would kill if he had reason, or if he was paid. Has a bad memory anyway. Loves the lasses. 
*Weapon of choice:* Fists mostly, but he's good enough with a broken bottle, table leg, chair, barstool, or most any other improvised weapon. 
*Talents:* Drinking, fighting, telling tall tales and charming the women.
*Five items:* A flask of good Scotch whiskey, a hank of string, a slip of paper with a phone number on it, a gold ring, and a set of bagpipes.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> Is it too late to join? I still have read through all of Anti-Heroes, so I'm holding off on that, but this looks cool, so...
> 
> *Name:* Finn McCaorty
> *Gender:* Male
> *Description:* Unruly curly red hair. Short, about 5' 5", wiry, wears a kilt. Speaks with a heavy Scottish brogue. 
> *Personality:* Happy-go-lucky, prankster, joker, typically at least mostly inebriated, would kill if he had reason, or if he was paid. Has a bad memory anyway. Loves the lasses. 
> *Weapon of choice:* Fists mostly, but he's good enough with a broken bottle, table leg, chair, barstool, or most any other improvised weapon. 
> *Talents:* Drinking, fighting, telling tall tales and charming the women.
> *Five items:* A flask of good Scotch whiskey, a hank of string, a slip of paper with a phone number on it, a gold ring, and a set of bagpipes.



Not too late.  :smiley:  Welcome.

----------


## Siиdяed

Hmm. I can't have you succeed Anti-Heroes as Arcane Arena's number one RP game, Gestalt. You know that.

Close him down, boys.



...that said, well done.  :smiley:

----------


## Grod

> Hmm. I can't have you succeed Anti-Heroes as Arcane Arena's number one RP game, Gestalt. You know that.
> 
> Close him down, boys.



I know just the guy.

Chap plz

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Lulz XD Anything that's gonna happen here is always going to be inferior to Anti-Heroes.

And the chapter is coming, but like I said earlier I'm occupied until around 8pm EST today. So it will be here either really late tonight or first thing tomorrow.

Cheers~

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I'm back home. The writing process continues.

----------


## Grod

Oh, how soon do you want the actions in? 24 hours?

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Well wait 'till I post the chapter 'mon. But you have some time after that. 48 hours-ish.

I'm over halfway complete. It's taking longer than expected because of the quantity of players. But hey, that's a good thing.

----------


## Man of Steel

> Not too late.  Welcome.



Good deal, good deal. Have fun writing my character.  ::D:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Oh I will. But the accent will have to be implied because me no write that good. :O

I'm not too happy with my writing style in general, not quite novel-worthy. 

Anyway I'm on the last two characters here (MoS's included) and it's 4:30am. What to do... What to do... I don't think anyone is awake to convince me to keep going LAWL.  ::D: 

Edit: Will awake at noon and finish this up.

----------


## Siиdяed

Welcome to my world.  :smiley:

----------


## Grod

> Welcome to my world.



You silly Brits and your funny Time Zones.

----------


## Carôusoul

> You silly Brits and your funny Time Zones.



ours is the central timezone all others are based on.


hahar.

----------


## CryoDragoon

OOOH OOOH!!!

Can I _PLEASE_ *PLEASE* still join?  :Puppy dog eyes: 

I promise I'll be good ^^

----------


## Siиdяed

Anti-Heroes not good enough for you, I guess?

I see.

----------


## CryoDragoon

I have no idea what this "Anti-Heroes" is, but I'll look into it...

Maybe I'll even join  :tongue2: 
If that's okay ^^

----------


## Siиdяed

. . .

This better be good, Gest.  :tongue2:

----------


## Lord Toaster

Tomorrow night is upon us. Have the goods ready, GA, or else...

----------


## Carôusoul

> I have no idea what this "Anti-Heroes" is



WTF

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> I have no idea what this "Anti-Heroes" is, but



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Yeah, uh, my alarm clock pooped out so...

I'll get the goods... *sulks off*  :tongue2: 

Right, and CryoDragoon, you can join. You won't show up until Chapter two but you can certainly join.  :smiley: 





> This better be good, Gest.



If by "good" you mean 4,500 words of crap, than yes!!  ::banana::   ::banana:: 


As a final note... must... finish.. before lord Siиdяed goes to be bed...  ::o:

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

It's all gonna go in a different thread right?

----------


## Siиdяed

Hmm, I think one thread would be enough for this little RP. Let's not get overly ambitious.




 :tongue2:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> Hmm, I think one thread would be enough for this little RP. Let's not get overly ambitious.



Just for that I'm going to spam Arcane Arena with twenty threads.  :tongue2:

----------


## Siиdяed

Will any of them be the first chapter?

----------


## GestaltAlteration

On the last 1/8th of the chapter. 30 min -1 hr. Next post will be  the goods.

----------


## Grod

Argh.

Right when I have to baby-sit this middle schooler.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Okay since people really want this now I've posted it. Keep in mind I haven't revised and will be doing that so you will find mistakes. Also I apologize for the many awkward sentences that's just me.  ::?:  I will probably edit it from time to time.

The chapters are in this thread.

Hope you all like it, if only a little bit. I will be spamming you all with PMs shortly. Oh, and I have to make one revision to sindred's action meathod.

Whenever you give an action to *attack* another player, describe it in as must detail as possible.

I will let the one being attacked in on this to see what his *defend/counterattack* strategy is. 

Ultimately you won't know if the defense was successful until the next chapter.

Also it should be noted that some players got special things, and some of those things need to be combined to work. Revol, or De-loused, is the one player allowed to break all the rules he wants but he is also worth two points.

Carou has a desert eagle with about 11 shots in it.. Sin has a shotgun with two shots. Man of steel has the map, which means he can PM me with any questions he has about anything on this world and I will tell him. 

Finally, I will be selecting two agents very soon.  :tongue2:  This means you're super strong and can kill people easier lulz.

----------


## Carôusoul

At last; a Battle Royale/Gantz RP. heh.

It combats Sindred's Death Note/Heroes one.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

I'm still reading, but I just wanted to say my character is exactly how I wanted him.  ::shock:: 

I spoke too soon about the story not grabbing me. It grabbed me just like A-H. Which is alot. And it started for me just how I'd want it to(I don't know how you did it without reading my mind.) I'm a big fan of any scenario in films, books, games, where someone is trying to escape from some confinement. I like it even more when they get tortured and then escape. It was perfect and so coincidential to how I had picture Big Boss from Metal Gear Solid 3:Snake Eater where he's in the prison, tied to the rope being tortured and still finding some way out. 

I also love the wit you put in Revol. It's perfect.

This is awesome so far, I love jail scenarios. I want to see torture sometime later in this or Anti-Heroes. > :smiley: 

In summary, I can't wait for chapter dos.  :smiley: 

P.s. And which "rules" are you talking about?

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I'm glad you liked it De-loused, though I'm sorry to stay you weren't kept in that scenario very long.

Read the last part of the part entitled "everyone". You are the only one in that part to speak besides the voice.  :tongue2:  I think a lot of players are gonna try to kill you really, really soon. @[email protected]

PMs incoming.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> I'm glad you liked it De-loused, though I'm sorry to stay you weren't kept in that scenario very long.
> 
> Read the last part of the chapter entitled "everyone". You are the only one in that chapter to speak. :p



Yeah I finished and noticed. XD

I still don't get which rules you're talking about.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

There is a set of rules, as all of you on this list have explosives attached to your neck. Failure to comply will result in annihilation of your person. The first rule is to make no attempt to reenter the test facility you have just left. The second is that you should make no attempt to enter the volcano in the center of this island. The third is that you shall not leave the perimeter of the island space. In other words building a ship to escape is a very stupid idea. The fourth—if there are no deaths in a three day period I will blow you all up since it indicates to me that you are all very lazy bums worthy of burning in a fire. Finally, I reserve the right to add rules at any time and even if you do not hear about them I will blow you up anyway.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

OHHHHHHHHHHHH those rules. I'm an idiot. I kept thinking about the fighting system since you talked about it rigiht before you talked about Revol being able to break rules. Silly me.

----------


## Techno

Awesome intro Gest, I liked it alot. But why place everyone right there in the same place? Everyone will either run away or fight each other right there and then. Jeez, way to make things tense, man.  :smiley:

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Oh and I forgot to mention. When I said he was desensitized to death and murder, I mostly meant the thought of murder and death. Not as much the action of committing it.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Yes, it is tense.  :wink2: 

Both the agents have been selected and I have contacted every player by PM. Try and have an action in before the 19th

----------


## Grod

Heh this rocks.

Great Job Gestalt. ::goodjob2::

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Thanks  :smiley: 

To those who care about the map on the first page, the gray dot on the right side is the starting location.

----------


## CryoDragoon

So, now I know it's a bit long and may be a bit cliche and all, but still: it was the first thing to pop into my head, and I thought it'd be interresting to get into the mind of a pessimistic person ^^
So: bear with me, k? Here it is:


*Name:* Daniel Seyton
*
Gender:* Male*
Description:* In one word: _Miserable_. Aged 22, he is a lazy second-year Drama student. He lives a seemingly fun life, dragging his own (often drunk) body from party to party, but realises himself his life is worthless, and has fallen into a depression because of this. He is simply too lazy to do anything about it. He has never had a real girlfriend, and his clique of friends does not even have one *good* friend. His life is a mess, or so he feels, anyway And now he finds himself stranded on an island having to kill other humans in order to survive. What in Hells name has he done to deserve this?*
Personality:* This probably sounds worse than it actually is, and much, MUCH worse than anyone would even notice. Even his friends do not know how he feels most of the time, as he keeps to himself very much (reason: see below).
  After years and years of bad experiences and depressing circumstances, This once-jolly fellow has made a rather unexpected emotional turnaround. 
  Sarcastic, cynical, and extremely pessimistic. It seems strife, disobedience and a bad outlook on everything is etched into his brain somehow after his initial depression. Happy and fun moments are a rarity in his life. He is very quiet, even in company, and will not talk unless it is unavoidable, as the very act of speaking with other people will annoy him in some way or another (seeing he almost always only sees a persons bad points and constructs their entire personality to fit around these bad qualities with the accuracy of a psychologist). 

The very cornerstone of his philosophy is There is only one disease in the whole wide world that kills everybody: which is life itself. He hates life with a passion, as well as himself, and when he is in a bad mood: mostly anybody around. The strange thing, however, is that this attitude has only developed itself in the past year or so.
  In his free time he writes poems and stage performances, mostly stand-up comedy (which is his only goal in life), to relieve the pressure on his brain, and to express his own world view. 

*Weapon of choice:* A sword? A knife? His hands? Who knows Hed probably wont be able to use it anyway damned cowardice. 
*Talents:* Acting, intimidation (i.e. manipulation)
*Items:* A pink diary and pony-pencil (but where they came from, he doesnt know), a small halogen flashlight, a leather trench coat and a scalpel.

----------


## Lord Toaster

> Both the agents have been selected and I have contacted every player by PM. Try and have an action in before the 19th



When you say the agents have been selected, do you mean that they know as well?

----------


## Carôusoul

> When you say the agents have been selected, do you mean that they know as well?



Of course; Now we know you aren't an agent.


Nice one.

----------


## Lord Toaster

hehe... you underestimate my bluffing, Carousoul. Oops, now I've given away that I'm an agent!  ::roll::  doh!

...or have I?

----------


## Siиdяed

He's not an agent. My Near-like logic deducted thus.  :smiley: 

Well done, Gest. You're in danger of being a threat to me.  :tongue2:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

The two agents know _now_, though one agent does not know who the other is and vice versa. Technically the two are on the same side while the rest of you are in a FFA -- unless some groups form.  :wink2: 

Agents are very hard to kill unless dealt an absolute fatal blow in the head or heart.
They have increased reflexes and speed.
Also I might tell them more information while the rest are kept more in the dark.

They have some downfalls too, however...

[Final note: A third agent may be selected in the future, though I will leave that in mystery.]

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> So, now I know it's a bit long and may be a bit cliche and all, but still: it was the first thing to pop into my head, and I thought it'd be interresting to get into the mind of a pessimistic person ^^
> So: bear with me, k? Here it is:
> 
> 
> *Name:* Daniel Seyton
> *
> Gender:* Male*
> Description:* In one word: _Miserable_. Aged 22, he is a lazy second-year Drama student. He lives a seemingly fun life, dragging his own (often drunk) body from party to party, but realises himself his life is worthless, and has fallen into a depression because of this. He is simply too lazy to do anything about it. He has never had a real girlfriend, and his clique of friends does not even have one *good* friend. His life is a mess, or so he feels, anyway And now he finds himself stranded on an island having to kill other humans in order to survive. What in Hells name has he done to deserve this?*
> Personality:* This probably sounds worse than it actually is, and much, MUCH worse than anyone would even notice. Even his friends do not know how he feels most of the time, as he keeps to himself very much (reason: see below).
> ...



Welcome aboard.  ::D:

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Faster chapters= tougher competition.  :wink2:

----------


## CryoDragoon

> Welcome aboard.



Yay ^^

Now then... let's get crackin'  :boogie:

----------


## Siиdяed

I've put some thought as to who the agents are already...and I'm not negating the idea that I could be one, either.  :tongue2: 

If people are logical about this, no-one will kill anyone for the first 3 days, because of the *3 day rule*. If we want the maximum amount of time possible with the necklaces on then everyone else is a precious commodity (they count for 3 days).
That said, people might choose to ignore this. These people are most obviously either *Revol* (unaffected by the 3 day rule) and the *Agents* (who have more reason to want people dead than anyone else).

...wah, Gest is making me think.  :tongue2:

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

I know. He made me think too. I had to think about my first action. X_X

----------


## Carôusoul

Time to die mofos.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I do believe all actions are in. The second chapter is in the creation process.

I would like to inform you that none of you have any hope, and may as well die right now.

----------


## Lord Toaster

Aha! Does this mean that GA is the 'voice'????

----------


## Siиdяed

First one to volunteer an alliance to fight the Agents is a n00b.  :tongue2:

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Did you force players to become agents?

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Not at all. I gave them the chance to choose their fate.  ::D: 

There will be a bit of action in this, though I'm surprise how few hostile actions were taken. You silly pacifists.  :wink2: 





> Aha! Does this mean that GA is the 'voice'????



uh.... Uhhhmmmm.... No? *looks both ways with sweat dripping down his forehead*

----------


## Siиdяed

Hopefully people reasoned as I did. I are super-genius playing mind games now?

----------


## Carôusoul

> Hopefully people reasoned as I did. I are super-genius playing mind games now?



Dance, Marionette.

----------


## GestaltAlteration



----------


## Techno

This mean new chapter, yes?

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> This mean new chapter, yes?



I'm looking for some sort of sign that the new chapter is coming. I already checked the Louvre, the Last Supper, and the Mona Lisa. It's the beginning, and things can go in any way I can think of. I'm anxious.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

*gives an obscure hand sign that a new chapter is coming*

      Soon-ish. Maybe late tomorrow.

----------


## Siиdяed

...that doesn't mean we ignored Gest's birthday does it?

----------


## Lord Toaster

> ...that doesn't mean we ignored Gest's birthday does it?



We did, but I would have thought he'd have forgiven us by now... it was almost 5 months ago  ::?:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

>:{

----------


## Siиdяed

Do the chapter. Now.

...I like being the one telling other people what to do.  :smiley:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Working on it as we speak 'n stuff.  ::D:

----------


## Siиdяed

Man, I use that one too.  :smiley:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Thanks to Siиdяed for bringing up some good questions.  :wink2: 

 - You may use the map on the first page to aid in your actions. Your character can head anywhere you wish. However, since you don't have a map in-game I won't disclose anything specific. Only Man of Steel has that honor.

- The islands are within the perimeter. You can go to one without blowing up.

- Each chapter will either be a full day or half a day. Days go quicker here than real life. I will say what day it is on the top of each chapter.

    The chapter is coming along. Thank you for your patience.  ::bowdown::

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> Thanks to Siиdяed for bringing up some good questions. 
> 
>  - You may use the map on the first page to aid in your actions. Your character can head anywhere you wish. However, since you don't have a map in-game I won't disclose anything specific. Only Man of Steel has that honor.
> 
> - The islands are within the perimeter. You can go to one without blowing up.
> 
> - Each chapter will either be a full day or half a day. Days go quicker here than real life. I will say what day it is on the top of each chapter.
> 
>     The chapter is coming along. Thank you for your patience.



 I can't wait to see what happens.

I'm glad a chapter really isn't just _every week._

----------


## Siиdяed

...was that at me? At Gest? Should I react by being more efficient suddenly?  ::?:

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> ...was that at me? At Gest? Should I react by being more efficient suddenly?



No! Not at all! I was talking to Gest because his intro to Helm said a chapter every week or so but that fortunately doesn't seem the case. You're on your _second_ volume, I have no complaints.

----------


## Siиdяed

...good.  :smiley: 

...you an Agent?

----------


## Lord Toaster

> ...was that at me? At Gest? Should I react by being more efficient suddenly?




It was at both of you! Work faster!!!  ::evil::

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> ...good. 
> 
> ...you an Agent?



Nope, didn't want to be either.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

You're not supposed to tell _them_ that. @[email protected]

I should blow you up... Wait, I can't. Lucky dog.

Anyone else who discloses they are or are not an agent will be blown up! Mwahahaha!

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> You're not supposed to tell _them_ that. @[email protected]
> 
> I should blow you up... Wait, I can't. Lucky dog.
> 
> Anyone else who discloses they are or are not an agent will be blown up! Mwahahaha!



Sorry, but it's easier to have an alliance if you're not an agent.

Plus, you said don't tell anyone if you ARE an agent in your very first post on this.

----------


## Siиdяed

Grod, Lord Toaster, Man of Steel, Carousoul, Daniel Danciu all told me they were Agents.

...start blowing them up nowz.

----------


## Lord Toaster

Does blatant lying in this thread merit a blowing-up of ones character?

----------


## GestaltAlteration

You're a little outnumbered. Sorry about that bud.  :tongue2: 

Edit: Mayyybe. I like blowing up peoples characters. Srsly though no.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

I just realized that every second you're not posting the chapter the chapter is not being posted.

----------


## Carôusoul

Do you think a general RP thread would be better for discussion now that there are at least 3 active RPs and same people in almost all talking about all in all?


Because as it is, we're discussing anti-heroes in helm, and hem in anti-heroes and flaming "desparation" EVERYWHERE.

----------


## Siиdяed

I think talking about Helm in Helm and Anti-Heroes in Anti-Heroes would be a good idea.
And talking about Desparation NOWHERE.

To that end...*chapter nao*.

----------


## Carôusoul

> I think talking about Helm in Helm and Anti-Heroes in Anti-Heroes would be a good idea.
> And talking about Desparation NOWHERE.
> 
> To that end...*chapter nao*.



*CHAPTER NAOOOOO*

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> *CHAPTER NAOOOOO*



YES.

----------


## Lord Toaster

what they said.

----------


## Grod

Chapter


K'

----------


## GestaltAlteration

*Arrrrrghhhh!!!
*
*hides under bed*

----------


## Carôusoul

Don't make me make a fucking RP just to get a chapter NAO

----------


## Grod

This is a good way to raise post count.

If you're into that kind of stuff. ::?:

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

What does a guy have to do to get a decent chapter around here?

----------


## Carôusoul



----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

That was a great chapter 2.

----------


## Siиdяed

...oh, I see what you did there.  :smiley: 

_Gest-alt_!

I blame my chapters on other people. What do you have?

----------


## Grod

*Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2* Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 _Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2_ Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 CHAPTER 2 NAO

----------


## Carôusoul

> *Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2* Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 _Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2_ Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 Chapter 2 CHAPTER 2 NAO



*NAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

----------


## Siиdяed

I has new chapter. You no has new chapter?

----------


## Lord Toaster

You is actually there?

no?

ps Gest, please make a *good* new chapter

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

I'm losing faith.  :Sad:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Chapter 2 is up. Shorter, but I doubt anything will be as long as chapter one. Again sorry for awkward sentences. Read slowly and hopefully you'll get the premise.  :tongue2:  If you find any major screw ups, such as lack of consistency or me changing the gender of your character, give me a bark.  :wink2:  lulz.

That said I can't edit the first post of the "Chapters of Helm" thread to update health status. Anyone know why the edit button isn't there?

PMs and a map showing where each of the characters are in relation with each other is coming soon.

----------


## Man of Steel

There is a 24 hour edit cap. Also, good stuff.

----------


## Grod

Gestalt, maybe you should ask and admin to give you editing status like DJ's have.

----------


## Siиdяed

I doubt they'd give it to us humble RPers. Being nice to Umbrasquall and Oneironaut is my alternative.

Do we still get update pms? Fun chapter, by the way. You really want us to fight, I'm guessing, based on the fact that you're pumping us all with ammunition.

----------


## Grod

> Do we still get update pms? Fun chapter, by the way. You really want us to fight, I'm guessing, based on the fact that you're pumping us all with ammunition.



Except me. :/

----------


## Siиdяed

You has jeep and empty RPG. Go figure.

Actually, MoS isn't packing anything. All he has going for him is...a map!

Oh, but he's Scottish, too. So...you know.

----------


## Grod

Guess I can design some sort of turret type-thing. ::?:

----------


## Siиdяed

I has the cannon-turret.  :tongue2: 

Oh, and anagentsayswhat?

----------


## Carôusoul

> I has the cannon-turret. 
> 
> Oh, and anagentsayswhat?



wait.

what?






hey.. wait... what?

----------


## Lord Toaster

> You has jeep and empty RPG. Go figure.
> 
> Actually, MoS isn't packing anything. All he has going for him is...a map!
> 
> Oh, but he's Scottish, too. So...you know.



Last time I looked I had neither weapons, map nor jeep  ::?: 

I feel short-changed.

----------


## Grod

> I has the cannon-turret. 
> 
> Oh, and anagentsayswhat?







> wait.
> 
> what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey.. wait... what?



*You two* are the agents.

It makes perfect sense.

----------


## Siиdяed

I'm certainly not.  :tongue2: 

...though that _is_ what an agent would say...

Oh noes, I doubting myself.

----------


## Grod

> I'm certainly not. 
> 
> ...though that _is_ what an agent would say...
> 
> Oh noes, I doubting myself.



It's him!

----------


## Siиdяed

Lulz. I'm fairly sure I know who the agents are. I'm just working to confirm it.

----------


## Grod

Do tell.

----------


## Carôusoul

Halt.







































































































































































HAMMERZEIT!

----------


## Siиdяed

ZOMG no lol rofl.

Hands up if you want to take down Helm.

----------


## Grod

> Hands up if you want to take down Helm.



I always pictured your character the dark, brooding, anti-hero type. ::?: 


...Geddit? teehee

----------


## Siиdяed

No.

...hehee.

More on-topic, great work, Gest, keep it up.

----------


## Carôusoul

> ZOMG no lol rofl.
> 
> Hands up if you want to take down Helm.



A challenger appears

----------


## Grod

> A challenger appears



Hawt.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Holy crap. What is that abomination?  :tongue2:

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> I always pictured your character the dark, brooding, anti-hero type.
> 
> 
> ...Geddit? teehee



Yeah with GOOD NEW CHAPTERS.

----------


## Carôusoul

> Holy crap. What is that abomination?



Bodybuilderdog.


Admit he would pwn you in one on one combat.

----------


## Grod

> Yeah with GOOD NEW CHAPTERS.



Are you insinuating the new chapter isn't good?  ::?: 

For shame.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

LOL WHAT

   Will have PMs out and a map up in an hour-ish. Some of you have already sent in actions so that's cool beans.

    Also I need to send in actions for a certain something *paces* Er anywho.

     After that you may or may not see my smelly face around here because I have math homework. Will start writing chapter3 tomorrow at the earliest.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> Are you insinuating the new chapter isn't good? 
> 
> For shame.



I'm not talking about Helm.

----------


## Siиdяed

Yeah, that Wendigo Crisis is embarassing...oh, wait, you're talking about me.

lol

I know. Promises to fix it soon.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

No insulting Siиdяed. This is *not* a competition and I'm sure to disappoint you all somewhere along the line. Besides, as Carou would say, this wouldn't exist if not for Anti-heroes.

Yeesh.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> Yeah, that Wendigo Crisis is embarassing...oh, wait, you're talking about me.
> 
> lol
> 
> I know. Promises to fix it soon.



Lmao. I understand it's not your fault. I'm just messing around.

And trying to get a new chapter out of you.

----------


## Siиdяed

I know.  :tongue2: 

Meh. I'm glad Helm is here. Demanding chapters is waay more fun than writing them, just as sending actions is waay more fun than having to file all yours away until everyone is up to date, and...yeah.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

I'm gonna start a roleplay. It'll be Anti-Anti-Heroes.  :tongue2: 

New chapter every day.

----------


## Siиdяed

Impossible!

----------


## Carôusoul

This is blasphemy!


..This is madness!

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Anyways, back on topic. I'm going to win this thing.

Carou doesn't have his little mind reading tricks.

Sindred doesn't have his little cube.












Wait I don't either, never mind.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Alex Denman has the machine gun and Helm-granted armor.

Alex Denman will win.

I look forward to killing the rest of you off in very painful ways.

----------


## Siиdяed

THIS IS...Helm.

Carou has handgun.

I has shotgun.

Alex Denman has machine gun.

 :smiley: 

Revol's only advantage is his lack of necklace.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> I look forward to killing the rest of you off in very painful ways.



As long as you don't give us that mercy bullshit. You know...where you let us stay "injured" for all eternity.

But I have a feeling that once someone dies, it's over and they just stop sending actions. No loop holes or second chances.

----------


## Siиdяed

I imagine so.

Seyton getting killed off straight away? Yup. Jackie Cho getting killed off straight away? Yup. Nathan Aki getting killed off...hey, wait...

I has cannon turret, and plun plan.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> I has cannon turret, and plun plan.



I can haz dem?

----------


## Siиdяed

If you likes to join me...yes.

Though it will end it ultimate betrayl, obv lol.

----------


## Grod

hey giuse Revol is a agent lol

----------


## Siиdяed

Hmm...Grod certainly makes alot of accusations for an _innocent_.

----------


## Grod

Yeah. :smiley:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

* List of test participants--*
*
Daniel Seyton - Uninjured
Nathan Aki -          Uninjured
Alex Denman -       Uninjured
Jackie Cho -           Uninjured
Marco Didoria -* *Slightly Injured**
Finn McCaorty -* *Injured**
Charlotte Briggs -  Uninjured
**Revol -                   Uninjured* 
*

Other:

Voice -
Helm -                     Uninjured
Chigun -                * *Uninjured


Health status:
Uninjured
Slightly Injured
Injured
Severely Injured
Dead
*

Yay Microsoft paint mad skillz.  :smiley:

----------


## Grod

This Chigun feller sounds in-ter-es-tin'.

----------


## Siиdяed

He's got wings and looks like a survivor of some previous experiment.

You bet he's interesting.

I'll have used him in my grand scheme by the time this is over.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Indeed. That is if you don't make enemies with him first. Kind of a loose cannon...

Need actions from Toast and MoS.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Drew up Revol and found my Adobe so attempted making it good.

----------


## Daeva

He very strongly resembles a snake.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> He very strongly resembles a snake.



That's awesome. Considering the fact I based him off of Solid Snake from MGS. Not that they look alike at all. Then again I did resize the picture so i may be a tad bit narrower. But he probably looks like one anyways.  ::D:

----------


## Daeva

> That's awesome. Considering the fact I based him off of Solid Snake from MGS. Not that they look alike at all. Then again I did resize the picture so i may be a tad bit narrower. But he probably looks like one anyways.



It's the upturned, almost flat, nose and angular features that do it. Am I the only one that commonly associates people with animals? There is this guy at my school, I swear give him whiskers and he'd be a rat...

----------


## Grod

Turn in your actions guys. >.<

And nice picture De-L. :smiley:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Awesome job De-Loused. =)

I'd draw characters too but I = no scanner.

Speaking of which have you sent in your actions? I thought you did but after reviewing my PM box....  ::?: 

Need MoS and possibly De-Loused. Will start writing some tonight.

----------


## Grod

Wait, Sin, how do you know this about Chigun? Where was this metioned? ::?: 

I smell agent

----------


## GestaltAlteration

It was mentioned at the agents' special meeting.

----------


## Grod

You're on my hit-list.

Get running.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> Awesome job De-Loused. =)
> 
> I'd draw characters too but I = no scanner.
> 
> Speaking of which have you sent in your actions? I thought you did but after reviewing my PM box.... 
> 
> Need MoS and possibly De-Loused. Will start writing some tonight.



Damn! I forgot. Sorry man. I always thought I'd be the one who always turned in actions super fast, but I've failed. Haha, I got to thinking about the action then completely forgot. Sending now.

----------


## Siиdяed

> Wait, Sin, how do you know this about Chigun? Where was this metioned?
> 
> I smell agent



Lulz. Read the whole chapter if you want to play with the big boys.

----------


## Grod

I just missed it somewhere, I guess. ::?:

----------


## Siиdяed

I forgives you.  :smiley:

----------


## Grod

Yay! :smiley: 

Until I have to kill you, that is. ::?:

----------


## Siиdяed

Which you will try to do. You are an Agent, Grod.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Maybe everyone is an agent...

...except the person reading this.

----------


## Siиdяed

Does it matter? Even if there were no Agents, I doubt we'd ever be a united force.

We will all kill each other, or a dominant party will arise and kill Helm. One or the other.

----------


## Carôusoul

> Does it matter? Even if there were no Agents, I doubt we'd ever be a united force.
> 
> We will all kill each other, or a dominant party will arise and kill Helm. One or the other.





HAHAHAH. Youu all forget ONE VITAL FACTOR.

----------


## Grod

> HAHAHAH. Youu all forget ONE VITAL FACTOR.



Carousoul speaks the truth.

I kill all of you.


But not really, I'm a nice person. :smiley:

----------


## Carôusoul

no. the vital factor


is






czechoslovakia don't exist.

----------


## Grod

uh oh

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Peeps bear with me. As aforementioned I have a very jam packed weekend. This is true up until Tuesday. So Chapter three will be up Tuesday at the latest. This is one day and one week after Chp 2 so it's technically only going to be one day late.  :tongue2: 

Everyone has sent in actions so thank yas.

----------


## Siиdяed

Take your time.  :wink2: 

Writers stick together.

----------


## Carôusoul

> This is true up until Tuesday..



It's tuesday. Where's your excuse now, pretty boy.

----------


## Kromoh

when will GA get his thick mustache online and read the PM I sent him?

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> It's tuesday. Where's your excuse now, pretty boy.



     I never specified the time.  ::D: 






> when will GA get his thick mustache online and read the PM I sent him?



Kromoh!!!!!!!!

I absolutely love what you did with sketchup.  You can post it here if you'd like. Also-- yes you may join but I won't be able to fit you in until Chapter IV.  :wink2:

----------


## Kromoh

baah yeah xDD

I would add more details to the model, like mountains, forests and etc, but I don't know where to place them and wouldn't want to collide with your plans

Anyhoo, time for another profile:

Name: Lyinda
Gender: female (yep, I like female characters, they prevent my making an idealistic character)
Description: snow-white skin, dark blond hair. Was a sargeant of the military, so you know what to expect.
Personality: A merciless and strict person, and also quite self-assured in stressy situations. Therefore, would be willing to kill only if people show will to kill first.
Weapon of choice: One of those police batons with a side handle thing. Being a police agent, she can handle it well.
Talents: Is somewhat experienced with big cities and leading groups, and is trained to survive in the wild.

Hah, nice, a character from the military is new for me. Just tell me if it needs any changes, I'm willing to change it all if needed.

----------


## Siиdяed

*cough* the third Agent *cough*

----------


## Grod

Welcome Kromoh. :smiley: 

Bout time for the third chapter, methinks? ::?:

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> *cough* the third Agent *cough*



Are you saying that Gestalt had Kromoh's character all along but both of them are acting like Kromoh's character is new so that no one will suspect it to be an agent which it actually is, and it's starting out later than us so that it won't have a backstory and it will be easier for it to be an agent in the context of the story?

That's crazy talk.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> *cough* the third Agent *cough*



Zomg! Kromoh is the third agent?





> Bout time for the third chapter, methinks?



Sorry. =( Again the IRL crap threw me off-- and yes I'm still working on Chp 3 (and will continue to so I can get it posted before today ends in EST).

Maybe I can make up by having Chapter 4 out much faster.  ::banana::

----------


## Grod

> Maybe I can make up by having Chapter 4 out much faster.



Schwing

----------


## Kromoh

Gotta love Sindred's female intuition xD

----------


## GestaltAlteration

*delays some more*

I don't have any good excuses. Only bad ones.

Like homework, college, and the R/S board... Yeah chapter tomorrow if humanly possible... You all have permission to flog me until death.

----------


## Grod

flog flog flog

----------


## Kromoh

www.flog.com

----------


## Grod

Wednesday morning..... ::shock::

----------


## Siиdяed

> Are you saying that Gestalt had Kromoh's character all along but both of them are acting like Kromoh's character is new so that no one will suspect it to be an agent which it actually is, and it's starting out later than us so that it won't have a backstory and it will be easier for it to be an agent in the context of the story?
> 
> That's crazy talk.



Um...no. I wasn't saying that. That _would_ be crazy talk.

----------


## Kromoh

Reminds me of that wolf&sheep game they have at LD4all. xD

----------


## Lord Toaster

> Wednesday morning.....



Wednesday night..... ::shock::

----------


## Grod

Better be gettin' that chapter out real quick like.

----------


## Kromoh

As quick as a wolf hunts down a monkey.

----------


## Lord Toaster

As quick as a monkey-hunter hunts down a monkey.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Looks like Chapter 2 was the final chapter.

----------


## Kromoh

bah I had no time to work my evil Agent plans play :'(

bah we need to ressurect Helm

----------


## Grod

So chapter now plz? :Sad:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Get u-gee-da ...fling yourself! Fling into spa[static] -- Weeeeee...

----------


## Grod

Sweet Chap 3's up.

----------


## Siиdяed

> Get u-gee-da ...fling yourself! Fling into spa[static] -- Weeeeee...



I thought he'd manage _at least_ 4 chapters before breaking.  ::?: 

WHen do we get update pms? THAT'S the question.

----------


## Kromoh

GA is a potato, but a pretty cool one at that.

But you guys make french fries out of him.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> Sweet Chap 3's up.



I'm proud of it too. Mainly I'm proud that it's done.  ::shock::  It came at the busiest time and, to make matters worse, I've decided to quit chaw and have been on sever nicotine withdraw. lulz xD





> I thought he'd manage _at least_ 4 chapters before breaking. 
> 
> WHen do we get update pms? THAT'S the question.



Posted that at 6am. I didn't want to send out the PMs before catching some sleep. I've slept now so soon-ish.






> GA is a potato, but a pretty cool one at that.
> 
> But you guys make french fries out of him.



Wowza. That's like poetic.  ::D:  Full of truth.

----------


## Siиdяed

Meh.  :tongue2: 

Nice chapter, I liked it. Though I dislike the abudance of guns nowadays. Silly kids, guns are for gangsters.

----------


## Lord Toaster

Those aren't guns. *This* is a gun *takes out railgun*

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> Meh. 
> 
> Nice chapter, I liked it. Though I dislike the abudance of guns nowadays. Silly kids, guns are for gangsters.



Well _sorrrrry._ Maybe you should have popped some kids with that shotgun instead of being all smart and junk.

Toast will railgun you now.

----------


## Siиdяed

Not before I discover Ap's secret he won't.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

The Apian people won't like that. I'll just stick The Pheonix on you and put you out of your misery.

----------


## Siиdяed

Unless Ap and I can work out some..._agreement_.

Other players be warned, negotiations are already underway.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

I love the guns.

----------


## Siиdяed

I love MY gun.

----------


## Kromoh

I love gardenias.

----------


## Grod

I love myself.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Listen up agents. I demand you kill your fellow players *NAO!*

No more running away! KILL EACH OTHER NAO!

----------


## Siиdяed

Suggesting an Agent didn't kill as you expected? Suggesting _Revol_ didn't kill as expected?

Intriguing.

*cough* There are no Agents, it's all a mind game *cough*

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Hmm...Siиdяed certainly makes a lot of accusations for an _innocent_.

----------


## Siиdяed

I'm keeping everyone thinking. Too busy thinking to see the _big picture_ that is!

Mwahahaha!

----------


## Kromoh

big picture? I didn't yet see a small one :O

No fair, I want my money back - or I'm suing Gest.

I wanna kill Sin I wanna summon Helm I wanna play  :wink2:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

The lazy bugs got me today Kromoh. I will write yous sooooooo~n!

----------


## Grod

You've got two posts left Gest. ::shock:: 

Use it wisely.

----------


## Siиdяed

Oop, Gest's 1337. Well done.  :smiley:

----------


## Kromoh

101 7|-|47'5 1337

----------


## Grod

Hey you have to make a thread like Seismosaur.

----------


## Kromoh

next chapter NAO

 :Mad:

----------


## Grod

ahem.

I believe a chapter is in order....

----------


## Kromoh

next chapter till tuesday evening, sindred told me

----------


## Grod

Sin has _inside information_? ::shock::

----------


## Kromoh

You know, sin and GA have.. beyond-business affairs. No wonder there is always a new Anti-heroes chapter when GA asks for it ;P

----------


## Siиdяed

I never told you that.  :tongue2:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Carou never sent me any actions. >:{

... _oh well_

----------


## Siиdяed

Would there be a chapter now if he had?  :smiley:

----------


## Lord Toaster

> You know, sin and GA have.. affairs.



Common knowledge  :tongue2: 

But seriously, new chapter. Deadline 05/02/08 19:19 GMT.

----------


## Kromoh

> I never told you that.



Why do people lie so much in Helm? :O





> But seriously, new chapter. Deadline *NAO*.



I agree ^^

----------


## Siиdяed

I don't need inside information to win.  :smiley:

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> I don't need inside information to win.



Of course you don't. You're an agent.

----------


## Siиdяed

Damnit.

----------


## Kromoh

I was talking to Kromoh on MSN and he told me he's an agent. So now I'm telling everyone.

 ::thumbup::

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> I was talking to Kromoh on MSN and he told me he's an agent. So now I'm telling everyone.



I AM MINDFUCKED!

----------


## Siиdяed

Secret alliance you guys, contact me and we'll make it happen.

NAO.

----------


## Kromoh

Yay, I'm now allied with Sindred *dances*

----------


## Grod

Carousoul send in your actions _NAO_.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Dammit new chapter _NAO!_

Chapter IV either Thursday or Friday. With my schedule that's just the only way it can be. Sorry folks but the usual wait will be worth it because you'll get a chunk of REAL SPACE COWBOY ACTION!

----------


## Siиdяed

There better not be space cowboy action.

Fortunately I took space cowboy action into account when formulating my master plan. But still...

----------


## Grod

guise

im chigun

LOL

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> guise
> 
> im chigun
> 
> LOL



He speaks truth.

----------


## Kromoh

I speak bananas.

afff when will I kill Sindred betray Grod summon Helm win the game.... bah.. forget it...

----------


## Lord Toaster

> Chapter IV either Thursday or Friday.



My money's on Monday, maybe Tuesday  :tongue2:

----------


## Grod

Did Carousoul send in his actions?

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Yes, yes.

And Monday and Tuesday NO! Today. Just really late today. Like last time I'm going to dedicate most of today to finishing this puppy.

----------


## Grod

Get to work.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Working on it biyatch! -.-

----------


## Grod

I'll give you.... 20 minutes.

----------


## Grod

. ::angry::

----------


## GestaltAlteration

If I give you a BFG9000 will it make up for the waiting, Mr. Grod? o-o

----------


## Grod

I'm open to bribery. :smiley:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

NOOOOOO! I failed...Couldn't finish today... *collapses over asleep*

----------


## Man of Steel

Sorry if it was due to me, I couldn't get online til late and just got your PM. I'm working something up now.

----------


## Grod

Helm.

Naoooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## Lord Toaster

Seriously... you've had another 12 hours and more  ::|:

----------


## Kromoh

YAY I'M IN!!!

Time to kill.

And I'm sorry for the death(s). JIWNEFIFJWHFBNIWBFIUDAYBHJFKSAF

----------


## GestaltAlteration

My favorite Coheed and Cambria album:

Good Apollo I'm Burning Star IV

* Nathan Aki -          Uninjured
Alex Denman -       Uninjured
Jackie Cho -           Uninjured
Marco Didoria - Injured
**Finn McCaorty - Dead
Charlotte Briggs -  Uninjured
**Revol -                   Uninjured 
Daniel Seyton -* *Uninjured
 Lyinda -* *Uninjured

SORRY MoS! I couldn't stop the rocket. 


*

----------


## Siиdяed

Very interesting chapter. I'm writing up actions nao.

Marco Didoria is in trouble if Lyinda, Revol and Daniel Seyton are all about to close in on the sound of the explosion.

----------


## Grod

Sorry 'bout that MoS. :tongue2: 

Your motorcycle may prove useful. :smiley:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Yes Marco, though you better hope no one shoots the gas tank.  :tongue2: 

People need to spam this thread more. I NEED TEH FUNNIES.  ::?:  Oh, and of course, send in your actions if you haven't.

----------


## Siиdяed

Ooooh...if they do, can we has chapter nao?  :smiley:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Plan to write sooner than later. Exception being Mon and Wed as always. School and junk.

----------


## Lord Toaster

Sooo... Tuesday? Nice new ava by the way  :smiley:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

What do you mean 'Tuesday'?  :tongue2:

----------


## Man of Steel

> Sorry 'bout that MoS.
> 
> Your motorcycle may prove useful.



You . . . 

. . .Killed . . . 

. . . Me!

----------


## Grod

:Hiding: 

 ::biggrin:: 

 ::banana:: 



..... :Sad:

----------


## Kromoh

> .....



Those smilies are telling me something.

----------


## Lord Toaster

> What do you mean 'Tuesday'?







> Plan to write sooner than later. Exception being Mon and Wed



.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Well there's homework from Monday to do on Tuesday. From the looks of it there's a lot of it.

So Bleh!!!!  :tongue2:

----------


## Grod

> Those smilies are telling me something.



They express my feelings...

None of you could ever understand....

*runs off crying

----------


## Kromoh

ahA! The truth reveals!

I think he offered MoS money in exchange of killing him. Now he regrets having offered all that money!

see? I should be a psychologist!  ::bigteeth::

----------


## Grod

I do solicit and take bribes of course, but not this time. :smiley:

----------


## Man of Steel

> ahA! The truth reveals!
> 
> I think he offered MoS money in exchange of killing him. Now he regrets having offered all that money!
> 
> see? I should be a psychologist!



This is going to look bad on my record, now that I think of it. The Man of Steel's character, dead? Imagine the outrage!



 ::?: 


Will ten thousand apiece keep you lot quiet?

----------


## Kromoh

make it twelve and we have a deal  :wink2:

----------


## Man of Steel

> make it twelve and we have a deal



Extortionist...   :Mad:

----------


## Kromoh

www.chapternao.com

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> www.chapternao.com



Problem loading page.  ::shock::

----------


## Techno

Link corrected.

www.chapternao.com

----------


## GestaltAlteration

OMG I found out I can scan crap.



I figure something unrelated and completely random is as good as a new Helm chaper. Oh and yes one of those frames has a strange resemblance to a page on Death note Volume 12. >_>;

I R NO TRACE THO. SRSLY Helm chapter 5 soonish.


Chigun will win Helm I think.

Edit: Oh, and LOL at Daniel.  ::D:

----------


## Techno

After relentless prodding and annoying, I (and all of my alter egos) have finally managed to get Gest to say this in chat...





> [Daniel Danciu] 8:28 pm: So...new chapter nao?
> [GestaltAlteration] 8:29 pm: !!
> [GestaltAlteration] 8:29 pm: New chapter tomorrow I hope for sure.



Screenshot of me after accomplishing the deed.

Guess who I am if you dare.

----------


## Kromoh

I LOL'ed so hard danciu xD

I bet my porn magazine you're the one in red xD

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Yeah yeah yeah. =P

Working on it! Before the clock strikes infinity it will be complete.

----------


## Grod

Cool drawings Gest.

I will use this information to win this game and become god of this world.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> Cool drawings Gest.
> 
> I will use this information to win this game and become god of this world.



Thanks dude.  ::D: 

Just realized Toast never sent me very detailed actions... just a question. Actually I remember him sending something but it's not in my PM box anymore. I think I remember the gist of it so I'm going for it.

Chapter tonight or so help me I will leap off of a one foot cliff.

*By the way. The three day rule is now two days. Three days is too much time.* 



Still "tonight" cuz I haven't fallen asleep.  :tongue2:  You know the rule.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

So... Recap.

*-* Charlotte and Nathan are in an underground catacomb between the easternmost and southernmost islands. They are pretty much screwed.  :smiley: 

*-* Alex Denman, Jackie Cho, Revol and Daniel are all in the same location. If you are one of these four characters I suggest reading all four parts in the chapter in order, not just your own. You guys are screwed.  :smiley: 

*-* Lyinda did not get her dirty paws on Marco in time due to the sheer distance between the preparation area and Finn's grave. Hence she's just sorta standing next to a corpse right now. The dead body is going to be you next, Kromoh.  :smiley: 

*-* Marco is at the base of the volcano talking with a computer chick. I don't know why, but you're screwed too.  :smiley: 

Again to reiterate: the evil voice says the three day rule has been reduced to *two days since last death.* If time runs out everyone with a neck collar on will die. As it stands now everyone except Revol will die at the end of Day Three (Night - Morning). I do not have time to send out PMs now. As you can see I'm posting around 7am EST, and I have to get up at noon. Additionally I will be too preoccupied tomorrow so I probably won't get around to it until tomorrow night. Be patient, though if you must send in actions *NAO* you can. Sorry if the chapter has a rushed feel, I did notice more dialog in there than usual. Also sorry to Kromoh and Grod who had their chapters written when I was crying for sleep.  :tongue2:  You're gonna get killed anyway so don't complain.

----------


## Kromoh

Hey!!! Dirty paws your ass!!! I might be a crude militarian but I do care about my nails!  :wink2:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> Hey!!! Dirty paws your ass!!! I might be a crude militarian but I do care about my nails!



Oh, I knows.  :wink2: 

Bleh; If you read this I still haven't had the time or energy to send out PMs. So go ahead as send in actions regardless. You're all uninjured (minus Marco) and have the same items as last time anyhow. =P ('Scept Sindred... but he's not here right now.)

I have a sneaking suspicion not many people read this thread anymore, though, considering how little the responses have been recently.  :Sad:

----------


## Techno

> I have a sneaking suspicion not many people read this thread anymore, though, considering how little the responses have been recently.



Gest, why would I post here if nobody reads this? Obviously because I do it means people read it. I bring this thread teh funnyz, duh!  :tongue2:

----------


## Kromoh

I vote on abolishing the discussion thread.. Not that people don't use it, but abolishing things is fun!

----------


## Lord Toaster

I read what's going on here. Just not so much discussion. Also, could we have a map of where we all are? Which island are they on, and how far is the big group from the volcano?

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> Gest, why would I post here if nobody reads this? Obviously because I do it means people read it. I bring this thread teh funnyz, duh!



You are teh funnies.  :smiley: 





> I vote on abolishing the discussion thread.. Not that people don't use it, but abolishing things is fun!



No! You're mean.  ::embarrassed:: 





> I read what's going on here. Just not so much discussion. Also, could we have a map of where we all are? Which island are they on, and how far is the big group from the volcano?



I conjured this up two days ago... Note:

- Not 100% accurate to the paint map on here since I couldn't reference it at the time.
- Some structures, ect may be farther or closer than represented.
- I did this in a moving vehicle.  :tongue2: 



***

PMs sent. Need actions from the following:

*Sindred
Carou
Kromoh
Grod
Toast
De-Loused
*

----------


## Lord Toaster

Ooh. Unexplored territory. Anyone else for an expedition into the unknown?

----------


## CryoDragoon

As long as you don't kill us  :tongue2:

----------


## Kromoh

As long as it involves killing natives!  ::D:

----------


## Lord Toaster

Since my pleas for a big list of names have gone unheeded, I took matters into my own hands:

Nathan = Sindred
Revol = De-loused
Alex = Daniel Danciu
Charlotte = Carou
Jackie = Toast
Marco = Grod
Daniel = Cryo
Lyinda = Kromoh

And when will Gest get online and write something??

----------


## GestaltAlteration

If you mean write part of Chapter VI that'd be hard. A lot of players haven't sent in squat; hence it would be very disjointed and incomplete. If De-loused sends something in (Grod + Kromoh too) than I might be able to get a small chapter going.

Your list of names is most accurate. =P

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Working on it.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Given the nature of the situation I'm having to keep prompting people to revise their actions due to attacks and the like.  :tongue2:  This is sure to be a blood-filled experience complete with the most intense pain.

Need actions from Grod, Sindred and Carou. I'm assuming Sindred and Carou are away on a trip so unless they get back pretty soon they'll just sit this one out.

----------


## CryoDragoon

OOOOH  ::D: 

Exciting....

Hurry up!!!  :tongue2:

----------


## Kromoh

Is it just me or am I the only female in Helm? plus I have a porn magazine in hands... all men should be running in my direction xD

----------


## Lord Toaster

> Is it just me or am I the only female in Helm? plus I have a porn magazine in hands... all men should be running in my direction xD



Dude there are two others  ::?:  Me and Carou.

I'm worried about talk of blood

----------


## Kromoh

OMG... lol... Jackie usually isn't a girl's name, at least to my surroundings

and... ssshh about this but... I heard charlotte is a lesbian

----------


## Grod

ahem.

A chapter should be in order.

----------


## Lord Toaster

I concur. Stop keeping us in suspense!

----------


## Kromoh

That's why I insist on abolishing this thread.

Like Gest ever heard any of our crying for a new chapter here xD

----------


## Grod

We must join forces in our cries.

Spam his inbox.

Go!

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Fine I'll start production NAO.

----------


## Techno

YAY! Death and destruction NAO! *clears throat*

Move along, nothing to see here.





Yes, I'm talking to you.

----------


## Kromoh

> We must join forces in our cries.
> 
> Spam his inbox.
> 
> Go!



Should take some effort to fill a 350-limit inbox.

Thankfully he decided to cooperate xD

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I'm seriously sorry for the wait I always seem to put this group through.  :tongue2:  VI will be here tomorrow night at the latest.

Why not today? I have friends coming over and I'm sure they don't want to watch me type on a computer a lot of the time. xD I do have some done so far though. It's exciting stuff dudes.

----------


## Carôusoul

> I have friends



YOU LIE

:0


GTFO

----------


## PeteB

I've read some of Helm so far, and will get around to reading the rest later, but just want to say you've done a fantastic job Gestalt.  Just wish I was around at the start of it  :Sad:

----------


## Grod

Join.

----------


## Techno

Yes, I agree with Grod. Join us, PeteB. You will just be someone who woke up a little too late to discover the carnage and bloodshed of the game.

Sure, it'll make Gest work harder, but....  ::D:

----------


## Lord Toaster

Definitely. Cannonfodder, PeteB, you don't know what you're missing  :wink2: 

It's great fun  :tongue2:

----------


## Kromoh

> Sure, it'll make Gest work harder, but....



You almost made me believe you cared xD

----------


## PeteB

You can still join? (or at least bribe Gest with cookies?  :tongue2: )
I'll send him a PM when i've finished reading. Or he'll see this first and say somthing...

----------


## Lord Toaster

> You can still join? (or at least bribe Gest with cookies? )
> I'll send him a PM when i've finished reading. Or he'll see this first and say somthing...



I think you can still join. We've had a couple of late-comers already. And btw it's tomorrow now Gest...

----------


## Kromoh

Or maybe I could invade this thread and inviteeveryone to my RPG?

 ::D:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

It's time to let the cat out of the bag.  ::D: 




I just woke up. Writing chapter NAO. Will have it up before I fall asleep tonight as previously mentioned.

No no, PeteB, you can't--

COOKIES?

Sure, join away.   ::banana::

----------


## Kromoh

Who doesn't love gest's sense of humour xD

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> VI will be here tomorrow night at the latest.



I fail at life.

I'm literally on the last 10&#37; but I need some _serious_ sleep. Almost 7am here.  :tongue2:  Not to mention I don't trust myself to write coherent crap, much less edit when I'm so delusional from being awake so long.

Must wake up early and finish or die...

Oh and I'm looking forward to giving a health status update. _he he he he..._





> gazing out through the collection of trees, theirs branches and trees waving about



Case and point. (I need more words for 'tree' lulz)

----------


## Carôusoul

> Case and point.



case in point. heh.

----------


## PeteB

Well, finally got around to making a guy up  ::banana:: 

If you could write me into the upcoming chapter, that would be awesome.... but if not, no worries  ::D: 

*Name*: Peter
*Gender*: Male
*Description*: A young man of average build, not too tall, not fat, or thin. Keen eyesight and hand eye co-ordination. Hair down just past the ears, pretty shaggy in appearence. Piercing blue eyes. 
*Personality*: Willing to kill in defence of his own life, and that of people he holds dear, but only as a last resort. Smart, but cocky in being so, believing he is always right, and doesnt like to be proven wrong. A student of biology. Can be distracted very easily.
*Weapon of choice*: Proficiant with nothing, but has a rough understanding of how to fight with most weapons, from watching too many movies, reading and playing video games.
*Talents*: Good cook and has a good head for time and places, can more or less find places if he's been there a few times. Has a head for logical puzzle.
*5 Items*: Small hand magnifying glass, pack of cards, spoon, thick outdoor gloves, and a bag of cookies.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> Oh and I'm looking forward to giving a health status update. _he he he he..._



Damn it dude. Don't fuck me over.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> Damn it dude. Don't fuck me over.



Hm. Well it's already written.  :tongue2:

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> Hm. Well it's already written.



Seriously though. I know you're capable of making it seem like a certain character is going to live but then suddenly kill him/her off.

I know all about your sick, twisted plans.  :Sad:

----------


## CryoDragoon

Hurry up!!! GA!!!!!!! The excitement is getting too much O_o

I never thought I'd say this... But it has to be done... I can't hold it in much longer...


NEW

CHAPTER

NAO!!!!!

----------


## Kromoh

*takes advantage of situation*

While you wait for a Helm update (which shall take weeks), why don't you join Taiba? I promise a new chapter as soon as I've got enough chars (somewhere around 6 or 7).

----------


## GestaltAlteration

* Nathan Aki -          Uninjured
Alex Denman -* *Severely Injured**
Jackie Cho -           Uninjured
Marco Didoria - Slightly Injured
**Lyinda -    Uninjured
Charlotte Briggs -  Uninjured
**Revol -                  * *Severely Injured*
*Peter - Uninjured
Daniel Seyton -* *Severely Injured*

You have permission to bitch slap me for poor writing. I pulled an all-nighter for that.  :tongue2:  

Carou your chapter is pitiful because Sindred sent nothing in-- hence hard to make much progress without being confronted with a choice.

Pete you're in there, but I skimped on your chapter too. It's better to be in now, though, so you can start sending actions right away. Refer to the description of the preparation area on chapter one so you can tell where you are now. Will post map later.

Daniel, De-loused, Toast and Cyro. Once again read the parts in order.

YOU ARE ALL SCREWED LOL

----------


## Techno

Hold on as I try to explain my perspective on the situation...

:O

Lulz aside, if that scar heals up nicely....no, forget it.  :tongue2:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> Hold on as I try to explain my perspective on the situation...
> 
> :O
> 
> Lulz aside, if that scar heals up nicely....no, forget it.



Probably pretty unrealistic how the knife went perfectly through your cheek and tongue while your mouth was open (for whatever reason).

But, hey, for the lulz, right?

----------


## CryoDragoon

Am I in a pickle now  ::shock:: 


I _refuse_ to die... But how the hell am I going to get out of this  ::?: 


Also: De-loused... You're an ass  :tongue2: 
If I ever heal up... I'm going to get you  ::banana::

----------


## Grod

You had better figure out how to heal that cheek, Daniel Danciu, if you don't want to die from blood loss.

Revol and Daniel Seyton are in serious trouble, and especially if Jackie Cho finds them.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> You had better figure out how to heal that cheek, Daniel Danciu, if you don't want to die from blood loss.
> 
> Revol and Daniel Seyton are in serious trouble, and especially if Jackie Cho finds them.



You have your own problems to worry about. Namely a random unexplained sniper.  :tongue2:  Being in puzzle-town USA is fun.





> Am I in a pickle now
> 
> 
> I refuse to die... But how the hell am I going to get out of this
> 
> 
> Also: De-loused... You're an ass
> If I ever heal up... I'm going to get you



Well your lot in life is slightly better than poor Revol right now.  :tongue2:  He has more holes in him.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit.

----------


## CryoDragoon

> Well your lot in life is slightly better than poor Revol right now.  He has more holes in him.



Thank God for that...  :boogie: 

Man, that was a brilliant chapter XD


Now hurry up and start writing the next one, you lazy bum, you!  :tongue2: 


Oh, and P.S.:




> Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit.



You deserved it.  :tongue2:

----------


## Carôusoul

I feel quite happy.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

::D: 



Hard to see. Get over it, 'kay?

----------


## PeteB

Hey, that was awesome! I'm looking forward to seeing the next chapter  ::D: 
Pretty bloodthirsty chapter, i'm reckoning there's going to be a bit more bloodshed coming up  :tongue2:

----------


## Siиdяed

Bastard, I *WUZ IN RUSSIA*.  ::shock:: 

Why would he fall asleep? Why? WHHHHHY!?

Damn you. Time to _think_. I'll send actions when I'm done _thinking_.

----------


## Lord Toaster

Welcome Back!!!!1

When you're done thinking and sending actions, would you mind writing more Anti-heroes?

----------


## Kromoh

> Bastard, I *WUZ IN RUSSIA*. 
> 
> Why would he fall asleep? Why? WHHHHHY!?
> 
> Damn you. Time to _think_. I'll send actions when I'm done _thinking_.



You'll die in the next chapter anyway - spare your time and go for an anti-heroes chap  ::D:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> Bastard, I *WUZ IN RUSSIA*. 
> 
> Why would he fall asleep? Why? WHHHHHY!?
> 
> Damn you. Time to _think_. I'll send actions when I'm done _thinking_.



Nathan needed to rest his brain for all the massive puzzle action that lies ahead.

Oh and I want Carou to _kill_ you.  ::D:

----------


## Kromoh

> Nathan needed to rest his brain for all the massive puzzle action that lies ahead.
> 
> Oh and I want Carou to _kill_ you.



Meany bitch, you should make _Carou_ die - he's been asking for some ass-raping since he became the anti-hero in sin's RP  :boogie:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> Meany bitch, you should make _Carou_ die - he's been asking for some ass-raping since he became the anti-hero in sin's RP



Yes, but who gave him said power?

I think you know who...

Is Carou woman enough to kill Sindred? This has yet to be seen.

----------


## Kromoh

> Yes, but who gave him said power?
> 
> I think you know who...
> 
> Is Carou woman enough to kill Sindred? This has yet to be seen.



I bet my underwear thus far you've PMed Sindred, offering him to heal him in exchange for some robot legs in anti-heroes. And of course, with the promise that if he refuses the offer, he'll get killed  ::D:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> I bet my underwear thus far you've PMed Sindred, offering him to heal him in exchange for some robot legs in anti-heroes. And of course, with the promise that if he refuses the offer, he'll get killed



Right, and is it really so much to ask?

----------


## Kromoh

and of course, the beach module:



PS: sorry for ruining the page's width

----------


## Siиdяed

Bleh, Anti-Heroes makes me tired. Playing other people's RPs is far more fun.  :Sad:

----------


## PeteB

So... When does the next chapter arrive?  :tongue2:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> So... When does the next chapter arrive?



Don't you know the rules?

1. One chapter per year.
2. No chapter until people are begging for it (preferably offering some gold).
3. Chapter chances increase if my life is threatened in some way, shape, or form.

----------


## Kromoh

1. *changes his computer time to 2017* haha you're some chapters behind!


2. 

Do it for the little child  ::D: 


3. Your address is Ardovan st., number 420, apt 45-A. CHAPTER NOW OR YOU'LL BE VISITED BY SOME ACQUAINTANCES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



--------------------------------------
-------------------------------------
------------------------------------
-----------------------------------
----------------------------------
-----------EDIT-----------------
--------------------------------
-------------------------------
------------------------------
-----------------------------

MAAAN I take back all my begging for a new chapter. It takes way longer than I thought. I'm writing the first Taiba chapter, and although the first should take longer than the others (many things to organise, to plan and to define) it is way longer than i thought.

That said, Gest, I'll extend your deadline. You have until _tomorrow_ to release a new chapter xD

----------


## GestaltAlteration

lulz~ =3

Might work 'scept I need actions from a few of yous. >:{ *coughcaroudanielcough*

----------


## Kromoh

ahhahahaha

see? My strategy worked.. Gonna start using it more.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I should have addressed this earlier. Some questions rose regarding the volcano and points. I don't see much reason to keep this secret. Everyone's points are equal. This means you!

*1 point* ---

- Full heal to "uninjured". Does not regenerate lost limbs or body parts.

- Any standard gun or box of ammunition. [Box of rockets, Box of shells, sniper rifle, etc. Unfortunately you can't get a gun _and_ the ammo together.]

- A pink mountain bike

- A map of the island

- 20 "non-lethal items" of the character's choice.

*2 points ---*

 - Full heal including the replacement of all missing "parts".

- Helm armor (like Alex Denman's)

 - More advanced weapons with ammunition. (Super rail gun, solar laser, telefrag grenades, Mini-guns, etc.)

 - Buy a small stone stronghold on the island at the location of your choice.

*3 points ---*

- Eye of Bloodlust: One eye will glow red. Depending on how many lives they have/ will claim they become more proficient with strength, stamina, speed, and health.

- Eye of Divination: One eye will glow yellow. Ability to see one to three seconds in the future. Makes foreseeing and defending against enemy attack much easier.

- Large steel stronghold at location of choice.

*4 points ---
*
- Wings: ability to fly. Can be torn off.

- Suit: when worn player can go invisible, jump higher and run faster. Comes complete with a pulse pistol. Can break, though unlikely.

- Particle disperse gun: If fired even remotely close to an enemy, he or she _will_ die. Has a 2/3rd day charge.

*5 points ---*

- Choose any two in the 4 point category.

- Diamond castle: impenetrable with external defense at location of choice. Can even levitate in the air and move where desired.

- G36C of the damned - One shot kills. Period. 200 rounds.

*6 points ---

-* Summon Helm: You will have Helm at your disposal. Do not let anyone get 6 points, they will win the game.


There are two different endings to this little game, gentlemen. Must it end in bloodshed?  :smiley:

----------


## PeteB

> Don't you know the rules?
> 
> 1. One chapter per year.
> 2. No chapter until people are begging for it (preferably offering some gold).
> 3. Chapter chances increase if my life is threatened in some way, shape, or form.



In that case, if we dont get a chapter soon, the ninja monkeys will be after you. Do you want to be attacked by ninja monkeys, DO YOU!?

----------


## Lord Toaster

> *1 point* ---
> 
> - Any standard gun or box of ammunition. [Box of rockets, Box of shells, sniper rifle, etc. Unfortunately you can't get a gun _and_ the ammo together.]



So, if Marco had asked for a sniper rifle, then he would have got an empty one? Well that sucks.

----------


## Kromoh

I smell death.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Correct, toast.
Indeed, Kromoh.

Starting to write today. Also working on IDX's contest so it may take me some time.

Carou still hasn't sent anything in. Unless he does soon Sindred will have his way with 'em.  :wink2:

----------


## Grod

> Unless he does soon Sindred will have his way with 'em.



 ::banana:: ?






 ::shock::

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> ?



Hey did you reply to my message?

----------


## Lord Toaster

::D:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Helm is on *pause* for the time being, as most of you undoubtedly guessed. So for those of you waiting to die on Dacil Island, you may as well forget about it. When I decided to pick it up again I'll PM you all and have a new chapter ready.

----------


## PeteB

> Helm is on *pause* for the time being, as most of you undoubtedly guessed. So for those of you waiting to die on Dacil Island, you may as well forget about it. When I decided to pick it up again I'll PM you all and have a new chapter ready.



Hope whatever reason for the pause isnt bad, and that you are alright Gest. Will look forward to hearing more when you're ready to start again! Take all the time you need in the meanwhile  ::D:   ::hug::

----------


## Grod

Helm is no more.

----------


## Lord Toaster

> Helm is no more.



Neither is anti heroes  ::|: 

Kept myself off DV for a whole weekend, and there hasn't been a single post in the anti heroes thread.  :Sad:

----------


## Grod

Yeah, where are you guys? >.>

----------


## Siиdяed

Damnit. Sorry I phased out, Gest. Helm is an awesome RP that makes me more than slightly, maybe a little bit jealous.  :tongue2: 

I'm having an Arcane Arena hiatus for awhile. Is Nathan dead yet? Kill him off if you wants to. Just remember I _would_ have won, damnit.

----------


## Grod

... :tongue2:

----------


## Siиdяed

... :smiley:

----------


## Grod

:Sad:

----------


## CryoDragoon

... :Confused:

----------


## Lord Toaster

> Damnit. Sorry I phased out, Gest. Helm is an awesome RP that makes me more than slightly, maybe a little bit jealous. 
> 
> I'm having an Arcane Arena hiatus for awhile. Is Nathan dead yet? Kill him off if you wants to. Just remember I _would_ have won, damnit.



You haven't missed much. Helm is having real life problems as well, so there is no action at all in the Arcane Arena  :Sad:

----------


## Kromoh

> ...there is no action at all in the Arcane Arena



WOOT? What about MY RPG, Taiba, alive and kicking? Can't call that innactive ^^

----------


## Lord Toaster

> WOOT? What about MY RPG, Taiba, alive and kicking? Can't call that innactive ^^



Yeah sorry, I should have said for me. Both the rpgs I've joined have promptly died just before my character was getting into the action. I haven't actually done anything interesting at all  :Sad:

----------


## Kromoh

Oh, poor you.


We should have an RPG about rabbits.

----------


## PeteB

> WOOT? What about MY RPG, Taiba, alive and kicking? Can't call that innactive ^^



Yeah, you're right there Kromoh! Err, when was the last update again?  :wink2:   :tongue2:

----------


## Grod

The hunched man slowly draws a lone shovel from resting against the ruined shed. A strangled cry arises from a griever standing close to the procession, but the howl is quickly silenced by a seasoned partaker. The experienced participant knows that some meet their end by this way, but even he, the wizened one, didn't expect this, the worst possible outcome. Shaking his head sadly, the hunchback closes his hand over the dusty tool. "You know... I never thought it would come to this... I just... I...." Muttering quietly, the gravedigger finishes the thought out in an incoherent mumble. He settles with biting his bottom lip and laboriously resigns to digging out the grave. As each shovel load digs closer to the projected hole size, his digging grows slower and slower. Not from fatigue, but from the impact this event has, not only on him, but on everyone who knew the young one, who called something akin to 'joy' at his fleeting visit. He finally has to reach the end, and he slowly climbs out of the newly finished grave. _A slight drizzle begins to fall._ The rain mingles with the tears of the members scattered around the grave, before each droplet slowly slides into the grave.

The hunchbacked man glances at the darkening sun, internally recognizing that it is time for the deed to be done. The light departs, the body cannot even be seen now. They stand about the grave, the last sliver of the sun casting long shadows about them. But there can be no more regrets. He lowers the young body into the grave. All is silent.

The grievers kneel over the grave straining their eyes to get a final glance at the one they so briefly knew. A lone tear falls from an unidentified individual to rest on the scattered remains of the body within. The hunchback shovels earth over the young soul peacefully lying beneath, as the mourners slowly scatter apart, each going their separate ways.

Years later, a faintly recognizable man would run up, trying to grab at any possible loose ends. None remain. He notices a peculiar stone, covered in moss and the neglect that only centuries worth of waiting can accumulate. Startled, he realizes this misshapen lump is a gravestone. The man, carefully wiping off the grime, notices faint writing beneath the overgrown greenery. He can just make it out:
*
January - February 2008

Died an early death of neglect

Here lies Helm*





-_fin_-

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> Damnit. Sorry I phased out, Gest. Helm is an awesome RP that makes me more than slightly, maybe a little bit jealous. 
> 
> I'm having an Arcane Arena hiatus for awhile. Is Nathan dead yet? Kill him off if you wants to. Just remember I _would_ have won, damnit.



Thanks Sindred.  ::D:  Nathan is about to be in a bundle of trouble. I won't allow you to quit, I hope you understand.





> The hunched man slowly draws a lone shovel from resting against the ruined shed. A strangled cry arises from a griever standing close to the procession, but the howl is quickly silenced by a seasoned partaker. The experienced participant knows that some meet their end by this way, but even he, the wizened one, didn't expect this, the worst possible outcome. Shaking his head sadly, the hunchback closes his hand over the dusty tool. "You know... I never thought it would come to this... I just... I...." Muttering quietly, the gravedigger finishes the thought out in an incoherent mumble. He settles with biting his bottom lip and laboriously resigns to digging out the grave. As each shovel load digs closer to the projected hole size, his digging grows slower and slower. Not from fatigue, but from the impact this event has, not only on him, but on everyone who knew the young one, who called something akin to 'joy' at his fleeting visit. He finally has to reach the end, and he slowly climbs out of the newly finished grave. _A slight drizzle begins to fall._ The rain mingles with the tears of the members scattered around the grave, before each droplet slowly slides into the grave.
> 
> The hunchbacked man glances at the darkening sun, internally recognizing that it is time for the deed to be done. The light departs, the body cannot even be seen now. They stand about the grave, the last sliver of the sun casting long shadows about them. But there can be no more regrets. He lowers the young body into the grave. All is silent.
> 
> The grievers kneel over the grave straining their eyes to get a final glance at the one they so briefly knew. A lone tear falls from an unidentified individual to rest on the scattered remains of the body within. The hunchback shovels earth over the young soul peacefully lying beneath, as the mourners slowly scatter apart, each going their separate ways.
> 
> Years later, a faintly recognizable man would run up, trying to grab at any possible loose ends. None remain. He notices a peculiar stone, covered in moss and the neglect that only centuries worth of waiting can accumulate. Startled, he realizes this misshapen lump is a gravestone. The man, carefully wiping off the grime, notices faint writing beneath the overgrown greenery. He can just make it out:
> *
> January - February 2008
> ...



Hmph. How many people want to resurrect Helm and finish off this crucial pursuit of science (or the pursuit of knowing how brains make a wonderful pudding)? Miss demolition expert is so excited to see Nathan and I would hate to keep her waiting. Contra is begging me to allow her to shoot Marco with her slick rifle and Jackie Cho has an agent to kill...

      Speaking of agents, we may need a new one. One whom is mad enough to kill his or her fellow scientists without remorse. Well, okay, a little remorse makes for good reading but-- oh hell I'll just shut up now. Give me a show of hands (those of you still "playing"). Who wants to continue Helm?

----------


## Grod

I very much want to. I just thought you gave up on it, that's all. :tongue2:

----------


## CryoDragoon

Me ME!!!! MEEEEEE!!!!!!  :Puppy dog eyes:

----------


## Siиdяed

...I _might_ be able to.

Whut wuz that about Agents?

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

I wannnt.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Excelent.

Expect Chapter VII by the end of the week...

I'm so mean. What can I say... I like making people wait. :3

----------


## Techno

Everyone, this deserves celebration...



Why yes, that IS me at the pub...

----------


## CryoDragoon

:boogie:  :boogie:  :boogie:  :boogie:  :boogie:   :boogie:  :boogie:  :boogie:  :boogie: 

HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!




As long as you in fact DO update at the end of the week... The last time you said that was a month ago, and we haven't seen any update as of yet  :tongue2: 


Everythings okay again, I presume? If anything was wrong in the first place?

----------


## Grod

So that entire imagery wasn't in naught. :tongue2: 

I'm very eager!!

----------


## Siиdяed

Should I expect to be alive then or not?

If I am, I'll get onto actions once you've updated.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> Everyone, this deserves celebration...
> 
> 
> 
> Why yes, that IS me at the pub...



 :boogie: 




> HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you in fact DO update at the end of the week... The last time you said that was a month ago, and we haven't seen any update as of yet 
> 
> 
> Everythings okay again, I presume? If anything was wrong in the first place?



Nah nothing specific was wrong. More like I needed a break bad-- and vacation was looming so I knew I wouldn't want to think about Helm. Oh, Anti-heroes' death didn't do well for motivation either.  ::embarrassed:: 





> So that entire imagery wasn't in naught.
> 
> I'm very eager!!



If not for your imagery we probably wouldn't be here.  ::roll::  No joke!





> Should I expect to be alive then or not?
> 
> If I am, I'll get onto actions once you've updated.



As I said you will be in trouble, but quite alive. You know Carou, right? Maybe you can coax him into not taking *complete* advantage of you. Naps are bad for your health. o_O;

----------


## Siиdяed

...I don't even want to think about Carou taking '*complete* advantage' of me, cheers.

I'll talk to him, sure.

----------


## Lord Toaster

Yes! Helm is back!

And it's snowing!

----------


## PeteB

I go away for 3 days and Helm comes back? AWESOME!

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Indeed. =)

Helm under construction. Interestingly enough this new chapter has Grod's portion at 2,000 words, roughly a pinch less than half of an average full chapter including everyone.

Maybe I'll spare a few sentences for other characters, but don't we all agree that Marco Diadora should be president? President of the universe.

----------


## Siиdяed

No. I felled asleep.  :Sad:

----------


## Grod

> President of the universe.



It's only a matter of time before Phoenix and Chigun kneel before me as their king and as their god.  ::banana::

----------


## Kromoh

And it's only a matter of time before I find lasers and kill you.

----------


## Grod

>:{

You just wait until I solve this puzzle town.

----------


## Kromoh

This is for long forgotten, life at the end of the world.

----------


## Siиdяed

I can save up for wings nao?

----------


## Kromoh

Helm sale 50&#37; off NAO?

----------


## GestaltAlteration

We'll see about that. @[email protected];

----------


## Lord Toaster

End of the week nao?

Yes.

Therefore Helm nao??

----------


## GestaltAlteration

End of the week is Saturday THO.  ::o:

----------


## Siиdяed

Sunday, surely?

----------


## Lord Toaster

. . . 
3:05 on Monday

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I lied. Helm at undisclosed time that pleases me.

----------


## CryoDragoon

As long as you don't say 'April fools, Helm isn't going to start up again', I'm fine with everything  :tongue2:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

AH hah hah hah-- ho ho ho! April fools...

Just kidding. I had to take care of vital schoolwork. I'm still a bit behind, and Helm Chapter VII is stuck halfway done. Never fear, one of these days...

----------


## Siиdяed

Bleh, well maybe I'm busy too.  :tongue2:

----------


## Grod

Haven't checked here in a while, what with all the drama n' stuff. :tongue2:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Yeah. No helm because of drama. That's it...

>_>; <_<;

I have only a few more things on my excuse list left.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I told Grod there would be Helm today.
There is also math today.
There is also nonverbal essay today.
There is also stock market crash of 1929 essay today.

Will I be able to complete Helm? Stay tuned to find out!

----------


## Siиdяed

It isn't easy, is it?  :tongue2:

----------


## Grod

>:{

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Okay.

*I'm putting my foot down!*

New chapter today or I will surely die.

----------


## PeteB

I'll be waiting...  :tongue2:

----------


## Kromoh

*prepares roses and grave*

Poor Gest, he should have learnt to mind his promises...

----------


## Grod

Don't make me write that post again. >:{

----------


## GestaltAlteration

* Nathan Aki -          Uninjured
Alex Denman -* *Injured**
Jackie Cho -           Slightly Injured
Marco Didoria - Uninjured
**Lyinda -    Uninjured
Charlotte Briggs -  Uninjured
**Revol -* *Dead*
*Peter - Uninjured
Daniel Seyton -* *Severely Injured

Alex didn't bleed to death because I said so.
Daniel is at Peter's mercy.
Nathan and Charlotte have to fight a girl, lul.
Lyinda is thieving.
Jackie is murdering.
Revol was an agent.
Marco has a new girlfriend.

*PMS incoming. Map will wait, mainly because movement in this chapter was pretty low so most of you are very close to where you were before. Hope you enjoy.

*Point leader board--

Jackie - 2pts.
Marco - 1pt.
Rest   - Lazy.*

For clarity:
*
Nathan Aki = Sindred
Alex Denman = Daniel D.
Jackie Cho = Lord Toaster
Marco Didoria = Grod
Lyinda = Kromoh
Charlotte Briggs = Carousoul
Revol = De-loused
Peter = PeteB
Daniel Seyton = CryoDragoon*

----------


## Grod

Helm!






























 ::shock::

----------


## Techno

Yay! I r no bleed 2 defth!

I'm going into a "Helm Talk" chatroom in flashchat to discuss with others about the strategy.  :tongue2:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I would join you, but I can't get in there on school computers.  :tongue2: 

Spam thread nao! >:{

Edit: No one is spamming the thread with lulz and other nonsense. I'm sad.

----------


## Kromoh

Yay, just read it. I'm confused bahh :<

Wtf, all the risk for that trash? I wonder if I can get the damn phone to work :< Saying I like to learn, I could definitely learn cell phone engineering overnight, right?

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Confused on what to do next? And the cell phone is pretty much out of batteries. You can throw it at someone's head, though.

Want my advise? Try looking behind the volcano, m'kay?

----------


## Kromoh

Can I try and look inside the volcano? xD

----------


## GestaltAlteration

*Are you mad?*
It has multi-lock titanium doors and you would explode! Sure sounds like a good idea.

----------


## Lord Toaster

lulz.

----------


## PeteB

Awesome... and Daniel at my mercy! Mwahahaaa  ::D:

----------


## Grod

> Saying I like to learn, I could definitely learn cell phone engineering overnight, right?



*$30!*

Special offer! One time only! Act now!

----------


## Kromoh

Sshh or you'll be the one thieved next.

----------


## Grod

Rail'll get it 'back.

----------


## Kromoh

You wake up, next thing you see you haven't been left even your underwear. It'd be fun to see you chase the jeep naked though.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

To most of you:

Consider starting to send in actions. I do plan to get Chapter VIII out a _little_ faster than last time.  :wink2:

----------


## Grod

First I must plan.

_Are you with me?_

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Hm. I should choose another agent. Any takers?  :tongue2:

----------


## Siиdяed

I could keep Grod company.  :wink2:

----------


## Grod

Killing all those agents, that is.

----------


## Siиdяed

Of course.  :wink2: 

That said, Agents clearly aren't the objective. Neither is killing everyone else.

It's getting fucking wings.





> I should have addressed this earlier. Some questions rose regarding the volcano and points. I don't see much reason to keep this secret. Everyone's points are equal. This means you!
> 
> *1 point* ---
> 
> - Full heal to "uninjured". Does not regenerate lost limbs or body parts.
> 
> - Any standard gun or box of ammunition. [Box of rockets, Box of shells, sniper rifle, etc. Unfortunately you can't get a gun _and_ the ammo together.]
> 
> - A pink mountain bike
> ...



This needs putting somewhere safe.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Marco, you have a point. Why not jump on that pink mountain bike deal?!

----------


## Grod

_Real men_ get the Diamond Castle.

I'd trade my 'cycle for the snazzy bike if anyones up for it, though.

----------


## Kromoh

The diamond castle instead of wings+suit? Now we talk about madness.

----------


## Grod

No I would probably go for the eye of Divination. The suit is also a high probability.  

The wings are much lower.

----------


## Siиdяed

Eye of Divination and wings would be my first choices. Relatively low kill scores required (I trust you'll be getting in new characters when we're running out? Need moar victims...need _a_ victim...) and they equate to shinigami. Win.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Moar victims = Moar writing. Last chapter we nearly hit 7,000 words. >:{

This is it! Last player standing in this group wins THE PRIZE.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Helm
*Mexico, 1866*

Felix contemplated alone inside a closed trolley, the confines lifting him up an incredible distance even from his already high-placed abode. From his strategic vantage point the entire surrounding city was exposed to his uninterested sight. Slowly he ascended, the small infinitesimal specs on the lowest portion of the over world (which shone with a bright enchanting splash of sunlight) proceeded to get even smaller. Levels upon levels existed, plates upon plates covered in uniform and mimicking houses over artificial grass that expanded as far as the eye could comprehend. Railways and power trails for trolleys scattered about like the circulatory system, for transportation was no issue for the Ap people. Below them all was the electrified white panel of steel that assured no outbreaks from the mutants below would ever become a reality. It was all for a logical cause, all to prevent an epidemic from turning into something worse. As long as the trash stayed in the can, all of the righteous could live free.

On normal occasions, Felix would have never surmised of rising over even the most noble and famous people of Ap, however the present was a most unique and imperative time. Today those of whom he had only spoken to a handful of times in his life has summoned him for a direct conversation; they had taken intense interest in a specific aspect of the judge's affairs. Even as the thoughts transmitted throughout his head, his body warmed pleasingly from the sun's rays, which seeped through the thick glass. The lift he resided in was one of the most used lifts of the entire empire. In fact it was one of the reasons this particular city was even noted on the maps. Not only was it one of the only known lifts to publicly rise to an overhead node, but it was unique in that it actually went to the planets surface below as well. Though other then banishing markless scum, going underground held very petty and useless applications, save from getting ones death in ailments.

The horizon blackened, the blazing sun pasted in the sky slowly eclipsed in a familiar obscurity. The ring that surrounded the planet was making its standard round over them, and Felix was temporarily troubled in spirit.

"Teh underscum be complainin' about their situation, eh?" Felix humbled himself as he spoke. "We're just as under as the like! The true rulers reside in that blazon and glorious metal ring!" He found himself staring and pointing at the black plague consuming the sky. "Anyone naught inside that save from god is a damned prisone--"

"Process breach detected!" A loud overbearing breathing dictated into his mind, hearing as little human as a ravenous beast. "Emitting cleansing impulses! Submit!"

Felix responded without hesitation in a programmed fashion. Yes sir!" All memories of the past minute were pillaged from his mind. As if nothing abnormal had transpired, he turned unkemptly scratching his ruffled eye path. Reaching down he withdrew a cigar biting down and starting his ritual of smoking. With a wide grin he entered the now open door of the trolley. He had reached the top of the highest towers in that city-- the overhead node.

The interior was otherworldly, contrasting the open light and glass with gloomy darkness, wires and monitors connected to all plausible walls. Upon the monitors were engraved illegible text and pictures of structures and complexes Felix had never fathomed to exist before. Upon some, however, he identified as the Ap pressure house, a covert facility near the bottom plate used to swiftly kill those who broke laws, only outside of public eye. He had once been assigned a position within one ages ago, and on countless occasions witnessed mortal skulls crack into two pieces upon enduring gradually increased pressure for weeks at a time. The methods used inside that one godless and damned facility was so vulgar and vile; words themselves could hardly capture the primal terrors and emotions bridled in the establishment. Unlike before, however, Felix now took pleasure at such gory and unorthodox thoughts. He proceeded down the hall with no further hesitation.

Before long the tram he traversed upon departed; returning downward to its dock. A latch systematically replaced the glass door, blocking all sunlight and leaving Felix in almost complete darkness. All that remained to guide him was the eerie red glow from the computer screens. Descending into the hallway he reached a circular door rimmed in a red rubber. Both the walls and the doors were painted in an extremely ominous blue, one that reflected the uneasiness Felix felt upon his presence there. The hatch popped open vertically the moment his body heat reached detecting range, exposing before him the very thing that had summoned him.

The Inside exposed no imminent signs of change. Felix's hair weltered and shifted upon their tips, his very comfort shattering in a ray of uneasy cowardice. Declaring its dominance was a colossal glass orb possessing the center stage of the moderately lit zone, in which the source of light was yet unknown to Felix. Before the orb of dominance was kneeling a humbled subservient pawn, a position Felix wasted no time to mimic. The pawn was a beautiful young lass, reflecting what petty light thrived in her long thick black strands of flowing hair, which was tied into a lengthy ponytail. Her clothes were dark like his, however the materials were thin and it seemed as if it were conceived for the sole purpose of granting its user additional agility and stealth. Unique to nearly all he laid eyes on, her mark was clearly shown on her right check rather then the commonplace forehead. _She reminds me of my sister Contra_, thought the judge.

To Felix's dismay, his attention could not capture every articulate feature of his associate. His eye, both reluctant and drowsy, stooped to the ground impatiently. An eternity passed without even a word, then suddenly as if conjured by magic immense heat emitted from the vibrant sphere. A voice Felix could swear to hearing multiple times in his life spoke, though his memory failed to bring to mind even one instance. Usually a glamorous agent would meet them personally, however this time was vibrantly altered.

"Arise. Avert your eyes from me. One look and your heart will be halted from what you witness." It spoke, like an abominable machine from some bizarre science fiction. Despite the theory of its inhumanness, it possessed some signs of organic speech in it's tone. Both Felix and the woman followed the command flawlessly. "The both of you have henceforth been summoned here as my chosen children, for your loyalty sticks unquestionably among the sheep. First to the male, I will give you stringent instructions and upon receiving them you are to depart immediately. Proceeding this I will address this female."

Felix nodded; sweat pounding the unsuspecting floor that was made of what appeared to be standard steel. Shadows danced on the ground, whatever was happening within the glass orb above it was producing a much greater amount of light.

"Male, regarding those whom we despise. Each word that this unknown entity protruded reverberated and evolved in Felixs fear-stricken mind. For once in his lifespan he would consider turning from this hell, yet he remained without choice.

You are to retrieve the one you most recently condemned, a well-known figure against the last strand of those refusing our love, and impinge upon her a new technology. You will raise her, and with her expose any that remain in resistance. She will not only aid us here, yet over our entire world. To do this will greatly please us."

Felix fought back unexplainable tears, which was quite a jolt to his pompous ego having never recollecting a tear shed in his life. Without warning an oddity plunged from above. It appeared to be a laughably tiny rod with a silver tip, which would be intangible with any less mass. It was a basic object without any palpable adornments. It merely groveled at Felix's feet waiting for him to receive it. Felix could not initiation his ability to fathom how the object had been give by the orb without hands or feet, but his mind was quickly expiated of the thought.

"This is the S-5 plan, child. Plant that silver tip upon her head and the rest will be self-explanatory! Show her your ways, and tell her of our campaign to seek the rebellious hiding places. I will see every last one impaled!"

"Sir!" Felix jumped up and replied without first thinking, "Why do yeh not scan our surface as was done many years past? Then all beings both marked rightly and contrary-wise will be exposed before your sight!"

"You dare speak!" It shot at Felix as his vision instantly throbbed in a pulsating and chaotic fashion. Blood flowed from both his mouth and his ears in violent spurts. It took immense effort to refrain from falling unconscious-- or worse. "Leave at once and do what you are told, damnable fool! One more error and we will gladly find another!"

And so without another gesture, Felix wielded the device and whimpered away retaining what blood he could, determined to get his new task behind him.

----------


## Grod

This appears to have a striking similarity to the one posted in UNFOUND.

Coincidence?!

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Sindred must be into plagiarism.

----------


## Kromoh

> Sindred must be into plagiarism.



OMG!!! That's flashing news!!

----------


## Siиdяed

Ha. Ha. Ha.

 :tongue2:

----------


## Kromoh

Haha.. ok so you say *Unfound* isn't a copy of *Lost* and I'll say *Powerpoof Boys* isn't a copy of *Powerpuff Girls*.

I love you anyway  ::hug::

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I need actions from:

GROD
DANIEL D.
KROMOH

Do you freaks wanna play or what? >:{

----------


## Techno

Mah bad, I had an epic brain fart. I sent them to youse right...now.  :tongue2:

----------


## Kromoh

serious I haven't sent them?

shit xD

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Excellllent....

All actions recieved. Chapter soon.

----------


## GestaltAlteration



----------


## Kromoh

hahahahah

----------


## Lord Toaster

> Chapter soon.



Thank God, it's been long enough already!

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Yes, but note the trash can.

Helm is canned. Finished. Never to breath again!

Even if I wanted to I couldn't bring back this sleeping behemoth.

----------


## Kromoh

TWO MORE UNITS OF O-!!!!

CLEAR!!!!!!

----------


## Grod

Stand by

Seriously, it was getting really good. Don't give up. >:{

----------


## GestaltAlteration

HmmmmmmMmmmmmmmmMmmmMmmmm....

Oh I've read a good chunk of the Gantz manga now Grod.  ::D:

----------


## Grod

Word. Where are you up to?

----------


## Siиdяed

So I heard this was dead.  :Sad:

----------


## Techno

Lol

I see a connection here. Anyways, NEW RP NAO! Discuss with me in chat...

----------


## Kromoh

Why don't we use Lunar Light's RPing board for that? ^^

----------


## Techno

No way man, there are so many extra rules and stuff you got to use to just make a character.  :tongue2: 

Unless you get me into that roleplaying group, and then we'll start talking.  ::D:

----------


## Kromoh

Done  :tongue2: 

And.. what rules?

----------


## Grod

The end.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Grod was *BANNED?* WHY!

I need one of the old Helm peeps to fill me in. Anyone else would be insufficient.  :tongue2: 

Or anyone else could fill me in too, that would be cool.

----------


## CryoDragoon

I have no idea... But I was wondering the same thing.

----------


## Kromoh

he asked for a banishment, supposedly. Just for the ones interested. But, next time, the admins should leave a notice in their signature or so, to avoid misinterpretations.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Hm...

I wonder what would happen if I posted Chapter VIII out of the blue...

----------


## Techno

We'd kick your ass and leave you stranded in the middle of the desert for dead. Also, our actions would be stapled onto your coat in printed form. :}

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I'm growing to be quite famous in this thread for throwing out sweet lies that lure players along. Here's the situation, and I hope it's as truthful as possible.

My desire to run Helm has come back. In fact, I could think of nothing else for the past week or so. I also told my cousins about it, and they urged me continue (and whom I expect to join at some point with character bios found on the first page). 

I have a few frets about doing this out of nowhere and with so much time elapsed. The first fret is having lost players. While I don't know who would be willing to continue the legacy of this game or quit, I do have a suspicion that a few might not have the time to invest in something that could very well stop again. That or they don't frequent DV anymore.  Another fret is that players won't remember what they were doing before Helm was canned. To remedy this I plan to make a short and sweet recap for each character and post it along with Chapter VIII.

So while I use your century old actions to conjure up Chapter VIII, be a doll and post in here if you plan to continue with us on this exciting testing experience. You can also post if you wish to resign... but I will be forced to kill off your character in a ridiculously bloody way so you might want to think twice.  :tongue2: 

So there you have it! I am a clown who would rather do five jumping jacks and fly a motorcycle over the Grand Canyon before I let Helm die forever.

----------


## Techno

Why not just start over and restructure everything and make it more user-friendly, based on the complaints/suggestion/feedback we gave you throughout the rpg?  :tongue2: 

Instead of having to worry about killing so and so, just clean the slate and make things cooler. Don't do what you regretted doing the first time, and add in some elements you wanted to add in this time, but never could

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> Why not just start over and restructure everything and make it more user-friendly, based on the complaints/suggestion/feedback we gave you throughout the rpg? 
> 
> Instead of having to worry about killing so and so, just clean the slate and make things cooler. Don't do what you regretted doing the first time, and add in some elements you wanted to add in this time, but never could



A good suggestion. However I suspect I'm not the only one who would detest starting at the beginning after everything that's happened in the first seven chapters. I may be able to gain new people to play the game, but I don't know if the Helm veterans would look too kindly on having all their efforts brushed aside. Plus I don't know if I'd have it in me to restart something considering I would more likely than not have it very similar to how it is now.

You're right that this has grown a bit confusing. The first page's information does not have much to do with the actual game, and information is spread about this long thread. Instead I might consider posting a comprehensive post that outlines everything relevant to the game, making needed changes now before we start up again. That combined with a recap should give needed clarity for smooth sailing.

And speaking of suggestions, I'm interested in your thoughts about how to make things "cooler". At this point I'm willing to listen to just about anything. Being more user-friendly is always a plus.

----------


## Firedog

Hi i am Gestalts cousin i hope to enjoy this rp very much.  ::banana:: 

Name:Frank Dread
Gender:Male
Description:Is very handsome and has probably slept with the whole high school female population  ::lol:: . Has scruffy hair. Is 16 and is very muscular.
Personality: Frank is the smartest in his class. He is willing to kill but if there is a differrent solution he will take it. He is trained in the deadly art of Tae-Kwon-Do and has registered his fists as lethal weapons.
Weapon of choice: Katana
Talents: Cooking and building

My five nonlethal items are pillow, rubbing alcohol, small rock, car wheel, and a comb

----------


## Grod

Helm Revival?!

...




Yes!!! 


No starting over though please. Cuz like I got a motorcycle and stuff, and rockets, you know. And plus the plot is good(for me). Bwahaha

----------


## Jeff777

> Helm Revival?!
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!!! 
> 
> ...



Well look at whose back!!  :woohoo:  ::goodjob::  ::yddd::  :boogie:  ::banana::

----------


## CryoDragoon

I'm IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If you dare to kill me the next chapter, though, I'm gonna hack dreamviews and delete the* world*.


You have been warned.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

After Daniel Danciu I didn't think I was gonna go through with it... But seeing Grod and CryoDragoon's enthusiasm... well by Jove I'm gonna do it  :tongue2: 

Chapter VIII SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO~ON.

(Now if only Sindred and Carou would check this thread...  ::o: )





> Hi i am Gestalts cousin i hope to enjoy this rp very much.
> 
> Name:Frank Dread
> Gender:Male
> Description:Is very handsome and has probably slept with the whole high school female population . Has scruffy hair. Is 16 and is very muscular.
> Personality: Frank is the smartest in his class. He is willing to kill but if there is a differrent solution he will take it. He is trained in the deadly art of Tae-Kwon-Do and has registered his fists as lethal weapons.
> Weapon of choice: Katana
> Talents: Cooking and building



Glad to have you with us.  :smiley:

----------


## Firedog

Thank you and i hope to enjoy this so much and if i don't like it always look under your bed before you go to sleep cause i might just plant a bomb there with a message attached that says helm sucks but i hope that won't happen so you better keep me amused.   :mwahaha:

----------


## Grod

> Well look at whose back!!



yo

----------


## no-Name

HE'S BACK!

welcome back grod! ::bowdown::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::bowdown::

----------


## Grod

Sup big n.

----------


## no-Name

"Big N"?  what kind of demeaning derogatory term is that?!

----------


## Grod

Take him to the stake.

----------


## Kromoh

Frankenstein 2 - the rebirth of the RPG monster

*writes book*

(I'm in, btw)

----------


## Grod

Heck yeah you're in.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Things are coming along "nicely".

I only ask for 16 more months.. I mean one more week... I mean a few days!

Once this chapters up, oh boy heads will *roll!

*And nice to have you back with us Kromhs! Maybe I can makeup for leaving you without weapons for so long...

----------


## tigerman

Name: Rogger Dread
Gender: Male
Description: Has dark hair which is always messy.Blue eyes. Worn jeans, and an always dirty T-shirt.
Personality: Rogger is nothing more then a thief and has always though of himself as one. He is always looking behind his back and rarely trusting of anyone. Although Rogger would rather avoid a person of danger, he is willing to kill if backed into a corner.
Weapon of choice: The element of surprise.
Talents:Rogger is handy with a lock pick and always know a good hiding spot were to spy and plot.

My 5 non-lethal items are lock pick, backpack, another change of clothes, binoculars, and black face paint.

I hope it isn't too late for me to join. I'm really looking forward to me joining helm. Oh yea and Gestalt hope it dosen't take to long to write my part of the chapter.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> Name: Rogger Dread
> Gender: Male
> Description: Has dark hair which is always messy.Blue eyes. Worn jeans, and an always dirty T-shirt.
> Personality: Rogger is nothing more then a thief and has always though of himself as one. He is always looking behind his back and rarely trusting of anyone. Although Rogger would rather avoid a person of danger, he is willing to kill if backed into a corner.
> Weapon of choice: The element of surprise.
> Talents:Rogger is handy with a lock pick and always know a good hiding spot were to spy and plot.
> 
> My 5 non-lethal items are lock pick, backpack, another change of clothes, binoculars, and black face paint.
> 
> I hope it isn't too late for me to join. I'm really looking forward to me joining helm. Oh yea and Gestalt hope it dosen't take to long to write my part of the chapter.



Hey, welcome to the team.  :smiley: 

Don't worry it shouldn't take too long to write your part. I've had a fever the last few days though so progress has been slow.

But progress nonetheless. I'm past 50% complete. This is to say nothing of the fact that this may well be the longest chapter I've written in the history of this game.  ::shock::  For future chapters I may have to make everything a tad more brief.  ::banana::

----------


## GestaltAlteration

8,000 words for chapter 8...

Nathan Aki (Sindred) - *Injured
*Alex Denman (DD) - *Severely Injured
*Jackie Cho (Lord Toaster) - *Uninjured
*Macro Didoria (Grod) - *Uninjured
*Charlotte Briggs (Carousoul) - *Uninjured
*Daniel Seyton (CyroDragoon) - *Severely Injured*
Peter (PeteB) - *Uninjured*
Frank Dread (Firedog) - *Uninjured
*Rogger Dread (Tigerman) - *Uninjured*
Lyinda (Kromoh) - *Uninjured*



Didn't proofread thoroughly. Sorry for errors.

Something I should add:

I'm seeking to create 2 new agents. Killing _any_ agent will give you *2* points instead of *1*. Hence it is in your best interest to figure out who they are and slaughter them.

It should also be noted that agents will be getting more inside information from me from now on. They are also 1.5X harder to kill than your average bear and have an optional berserk, but using it will reveal to everyone that they are an agent.

Good day.

----------


## Siиdяed

*Game is afoot.*

----------


## Techno

Here we go again...

----------


## Grod

@[email protected] omg yes.

Reading it now... expect actions soon-like.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Let's set actions deadline for *10/10/08* (This coming Friday).

By then we should know who's still in the game and who I have to get rid of... It's also when I hope to start chapter IX.

:3

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Tomorrow's the deadline, clowns. Here's how it's lookin'.  :tongue2: 

*Sent in actions (7):*

Sindred
Daniel D.
Cyrodragoon
Tigerman
Firedog
Kromoh
Grod

*Have not sent in actions (3):*

PeteB
Lord Toaster
Carousoul

I suspect Lord Toaster and PeteB may be gone for good, their presence being absent for some time. The rest of ye should hurry it up.  :wink2:  I know I'm not a punctual guy, and you won't see Chapter IX the moment you all send these in, but it certainly cuts down the time when I can get to work earlier.

I'll allow one chapter of absence. But by Chapter X whoever isn't responding will be killed off (I will either allow a player the opportunity or summon a huge rock from the sky to crush the absentee). As it stands now I cannot stop someone from killing a player who hasn't sent in actions. If one of ya sees a name on that list that you want to slay, now's your chance!  ::shock::   ::banana:: 

_Toodles!_

----------


## Kromoh

Will be sending actions soon.

----------


## Kromoh

Sent already xD

Well, after my actions, around 5 people will die, though most probably 6. Sorry guys, nothing personal xD

As was aforesaid in good old Mortal Kombat for the SNES -- There is no knowledge that is not power.

----------


## Grod

Scratch that, sent. :}

----------


## GestaltAlteration

If anyone actually survives this next chapter I will be amazed...

Edit: Deadline is over. Let's see if I can't get this chapter finished by today... or at least this weekend.

----------


## Siиdяed

> *Have not sent in actions (3):*
> 
> PeteB
> Lord Toaster
> Carousoul
> 
> I suspect Lord Toaster and PeteB may be gone for good, their presence being absent for some time. The rest of ye should hurry it up.



Dude, I thought Carou was banned. That's pretty absent, amirite?  ::?:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Oh, I have my connections.

----------


## Kromoh

*awaits impatiently*

----------


## Techno

I speak for all persons who have passed away in this chapter with this wonderful picture:



Oh, and that's Gest in the background as Darth Sidious. Slimy bastard...

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Wow. I apologize for this rushed and sloppy chapter. Most of it was written with little sleep.  ::embarrassed:: 

 Nathan Aki (Sindred) - *Slightly Injured
*Alex Denman (DD) - *Dead
*Jackie Cho (Lord Toaster) - *Dead
*Macro Didoria (Grod) - *Injured
*Charlotte Briggs (Carousoul) - *Uninjured
*Daniel Seyton (CyroDragoon) - *Injured*
Peter (PeteB) - *Dead*
Frank Dread (Firedog) - *Uninjured
*Rogger Dread (Tigerman) - *Uninjured*
Lyinda (Kromoh) - *Slightly Injured

Points:

Marco Didoria - 3
Lyinda - 1

*Overview:

-Lyinda snipes Jackie Cho.
- Alex shoots and misses Lyinda with rail gun.
- Marco gets in plane. Kills Peter. Flattens farmhouse.
- The Dread bros. hide in the farmhouse cellar
- Daniel flees south. Meets Chigun.
- Marco lands and kills Alex.
- Nathan gets a cool orb and goes near the Volcano.



Edit: PMs come tonight. I have to get some sleep, go to classes, etc.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> I speak for all persons who have passed away in this chapter with this wonderful picture:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and that's Gest in the background as Darth Sidious. Slimy bastard...



And LOL.  :boogie:

----------


## Kromoh

> I speak for all persons who have passed away in this chapter with this wonderful picture:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and that's Gest in the background as Darth Sidious. Slimy bastard...



I told you, I told you, nothing personal!

Shitty gun you had there, heh? Almost got me.

--

Btw, I'm starting a new RPG at Lunar Light. Go visit if you wish.

----------


## Lord Toaster

ah bugger, looks like I'm about a month late checking up on this  :Sad: 
I'm not liking the manner of my death either... shot without warning from range... couldn't you have made it a bit more heroic gest??

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Welcome back Toast! Dead or not it's nice to see you've returned.

As you can see helm died along with yourself. Like before no one expressed any interest whatsoever in the fact that I didn't send in actions/start a new chapter. I'm a fickle person, if I'm not doing it for some cheering crowd, then I keel over and quit.  :tongue2: 

And this time it stays dead! Because of that how about I tell a few _spoilers_?
_
You could have used the rail gun the entire time to blow open the volcano. At that point anyone without a collar could have dropped below ground into the water treatment sector of Dacil and found a way out via spaceship. Of course this would come at a price-- that of fighting the administrator and possibly Helm.

If the volcano had been opened in any way the sky of the island would have turned red and become overrun with mechanical humanoids bent on purging every human.

Anyone who managed to get a plane to go high enough could have entered the mechanics above the sky-- whereupon major damage against Helm and Co. could have been waged.

The island was located inside a mechanical ring (Geo-Ring) orbiting a planet named Ap. On Ap there are eight Overhead nodes basically used to brainwash its citizens.

The voice, commonly referred to as GLaDOS, was in fact Helm, who was in fact some chick on the southern island, who Chigun did in fact love and Phoenix hated. Should have been clear to those who read those parts.

If there was only one player left, that player would have been captured, branded, and killed in heinous ways, as the purpose of the test is not to reward the strongest, but simple observation.

Those without collars, should they have lived and killed long enough, could become just like Chigun/Phoenix. This is assuming you can evade capture.

........

Agents: Sindred, Cyro, Grod
Dead Agents: De-loused
_

Unless someone has more questions let's close the book.  :smiley:

----------


## Grod

;_;

----------


## Kromoh

I think I was the only non-agent playing xD

----------


## Lord Toaster

> I think I was the only non-agent playing xD



Your own fault. You shouldn't have shot me >.<

Pity, this.

----------


## Kromoh

> Your own fault. You shouldn't have shot me >.<
> 
> Pity, this.



But, the points, menz, the points!

----------


## CryoDragoon

But... But... I'm an agent for only one chapter  ::cry:: 

Oh well... It's been one hell of a ride  ::D:  So thank you, gest, for this. And great playing everynyun!

*applause, thunderous roaring and cheering and all that stuff*


Now I'm off... on to the next RPG!
 *flies off into the sunset*

----------

